# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Αρκετά πια!!!

## Κύκνος

Καταλαβαίνω ότι εδώ είναι φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης αλλά πιστεύω ότι τα μέλη πρέπει να προστατεύονται από την κακία που βγάζουν κάποιοι προς το κοινωνικό σύνολο και τα φρικιαστικά πράγματα που γράφουν κι εύχονται στους συνανθρώπους τους όποια κι αν είναι η πάθηση που τους οδηγεί σ' αυτήν την απαίσια συμπεριφορά, ποσώς με ενδιαφέρει όταν γίνονται επικίνδυνοι!το μήνυμα τροποποιήθηκε από την διαχείριση για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης Δεν πρέπει να επιτρέπεται σε κανέναν να ταράζει τόσο τα μέλη που βρίσκονται εδώ για βοήθεια και που παλεύουν με την τάση τους για αυτοτραυματισμό κι όχι μόνο! Αν μου συμβεί κάτι, θα είναι υπεύθυνος! Ελπίζω να είναι κάποιος διαχειριστής εδώ και να δράσει γρήγορα απομακρύνοντας τον!

----------


## nikos2

οσοι ταραχτηκαν απο τα σχολια του περαστικου ας το γραψουν εδω.
εγω οχι δεν ταραχτηκα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> οσοι ταραχτηκαν απο τα σχολια του περαστικου ας το γραψουν εδω.
> εγω οχι δεν ταραχτηκα.


Είναι ελεύθερος όποιος θέλει να γράψει ή να μη γράψει φυσικά...εγώ όμως ταράχτηκα γιατί έχω κόψει τους καρπούς μου πολλές φορές και δίνω αγώνα για να μην το ξανακάνω κι αυτός μας τρίβει στα μούτρα τέτοια πράγματα και το ξέρει για μένα και μάλιστα στο παρελθόν είχε ποστάρει και φωτογραφία με κομμένες φλέβες που ευτυχώς σβήστηκε...για να μην αναφερθώ στο κακό που εύχεται στον κόσμο, θέλουμε αλήθεια τέτοια άτομα ανάμεσα μας; Τώρα αυτός εξαφανίστηκε κύριος κι εγώ δεν ξέρω πως θα καταφέρω να κοιμηθώ απόψε και θα πάω κι αύριο να μου πάρουν αίμα κι έχω φρικάρει, σκέφτομαι μήπως να μην πάω καθόλου...  :Frown:

----------


## nikos2

περαστικα.ομως η ταραχη σου εχει δικα σου αιτια τα ποστ του περαστικου ειναι μονο η αφορμη.
πολλοι,απο εδω μεσα ταραζονται οταν περνανε απο μια πλατεια με πολυ κοσμο. τι θα επρεπε να κανουμε. να στειλουμε με το ζορι τους αλλους σπιτια τους;

----------


## Κύκνος

> περαστικα.ομως η ταραχη σου εχει δικα σου αιτια τα ποστ του περαστικου ειναι μονο η αφορμη.
> πολλοι,απο εδω μεσα ταραζονται οταν περνανε απο μια πλατεια με πολυ κοσμο. τι θα επρεπε να κανουμε. να στειλουμε με το ζορι τους αλλους σπιτια τους;


Δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο! Αυτός είναι επικίνδυνος! Δεν το καταλαβαίνεις;;;; Αν δεν με ξαναδείτε αυτός θα φταίει! Θέλω να κόψω πάλι τις φλέβες μου!!! Σφίγγω τα χέρια μου για να μην το κάνω όταν δεν γράφω! Να φύγει από εδώ!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> και από όλες τις κατάρες που ρίχνει στον κόσμο!


μα ετσι τον ευατο του βλαπτει μονο.

----------


## Κύκνος

Απ' ότι φαίνεται οι διαχειριστές λείπουν απόψε και κανείς δεν νοιάζεται να με βοηθήσει...
Αν δεν καταφέρω ν' αντισταθώ να ξέρετε ότι ευχαριστώ όσους ασχολήθηκαν μαζί μου...δεν το λέω ειρωνικά αυτό σε περίπτωση που φαίνεται έτσι λόγω γραπτού λόγου...κάποια στιγμή θα εξαφανιστώ, τώρα αν θα ξανάρθω δεν ξέρω, να είστε όλοι καλά!

----------


## Κύκνος

Ζαλίστηκα, πάω ν' αγκαλιάσω το αρκουδάκι μου μήπως και καταφέρω να βγάλω τη νύχτα όπως μου πρότεινε η cc σε άλλο θέμα που έχω ανοίξει και την ευχαριστώ ιδιαιτέρως...όποιος θέλει ας αφήσει ένα μήνυμα μήπως το δω το πρωί και καταφέρω να πάω για αιμοληψία αν βέβαια επιβιώσω...αυτή τη στιγμή και μόνο η ιδέα του αίματος στη σύριγγα μου φέρνει τρόμο!

----------


## nikos2

παντως εγω πολλες φορες κατηγορω τους αλλους για τα χαλια μου. υποθετω συμβαινει γιατι δεν ειμαι δυνατος και δεν εχω εμπιστοσυνη στον εαυτο μου.

----------


## Mariah

@Κυκνος

Kαλησπερα  :Smile:  Να σου πω μια ιδεα να ηρεμησεις? Ενα ποστ στο φορουμ ειναι, δεν ειναι κατι πραγματικο ουτε μπορει να σε βλαψει, κακιες και κακους ανθρωπους υπαρχουν παντου αλλα εδω ειδικα δεν μπορουν να μας κανουν κακο. Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγο και να εχεις ηρεμησει τοση ωρα.

----------


## δελφίνι

Γιατί να θέλω να μπαναριστεί ένα μέλος , να θέλω δηλαδή το κακό του άλλου και να ανοίγω θέμα για αυτό. Δεν επηρεάζομαι με εγώ τόσο εύκολα από βρισιές, κατάρες κλπ. Δεν είμαι το " γράμμα του νόμου " εγώ, αυτό το έχει αναλάβει η διαχείριση του φόρουμ!!!

----------


## Κύκνος

> @Κυκνος
> 
> Kαλησπερα  Να σου πω μια ιδεα να ηρεμησεις? Ενα ποστ στο φορουμ ειναι, δεν ειναι κατι πραγματικο ουτε μπορει να σε βλαψει, κακιες και κακους ανθρωπους υπαρχουν παντου αλλα εδω ειδικα δεν μπορουν να μας κανουν κακο. Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγο και να εχεις ηρεμησει τοση ωρα.


Καλησπέρα, δεν έχω ηρεμήσει αλλά σ' ευχαριστώ για την πρόθεση σου να βοηθήσεις...εμένα μπορεί να μου κάνει κακό, με τρομοκρατεί μ' αυτά που λέει...αν θέλουν οι όμοιοι του ας τον κρατήσουν (δεν το λέω για σένα) αλλά αν μείνει θα φύγω εγώ γιατί αλλιώς θα πεθάνω...κι ας λέει ότι βλακείες θέλει το δελφίνι, αναρωτιέμαι αν διάβασε το ποστ του όπου εύχεται τα χειρότερα για τους ανθρώπους πριν σβηστεί και μιλάει τώρα υποστηρίζοντας τον...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Καλησπέρα, δεν έχω ηρεμήσει αλλά σ' ευχαριστώ για την πρόθεση σου να βοηθήσεις...εμένα μπορεί να μου κάνει κακό, με τρομοκρατεί μ' αυτά που λέει...αν θέλουν οι όμοιοι του ας τον κρατήσουν (δεν το λέω για σένα) αλλά αν μείνει θα φύγω εγώ γιατί αλλιώς θα πεθάνω...κι ας λέει ότι βλακείες θέλει το δελφίνι, αναρωτιέμαι αν διάβασε το ποστ του όπου εύχεται τα χειρότερα για τους ανθρώπους πριν σβηστεί και μιλάει τώρα υποστηρίζοντας τον...


Δεν τον υπερασπίζομαι αλλά ούτε κάνω ολόκληρο θέμα για να διαγραφεί το συγκεκριμένο μέλος γιατί δεν με ενοχλεί προσωπικά εμένα και γιατί λέω βλακείες; Εκφέρω απλώς την άποψή μου! Τα λόγια σου τα θεωρώ προσβλητικά για το άτομο μου από που και ως που όμοια εγώ με το συγκεκριμένο μέλος επειδή δεν ενοχλούμαι τόσο ακραία όσο εσύ;

----------


## Mariah

> Καλησπέρα, δεν έχω ηρεμήσει αλλά σ' ευχαριστώ για την πρόθεση σου να βοηθήσεις...εμένα μπορεί να μου κάνει κακό, με τρομοκρατεί μ' αυτά που λέει...αν θέλουν οι όμοιοι του ας τον κρατήσουν (δεν το λέω για σένα) αλλά αν μείνει θα φύγω εγώ γιατί αλλιώς θα πεθάνω...κι ας λέει ότι βλακείες θέλει το δελφίνι, αναρωτιέμαι αν διάβασε το ποστ του όπου εύχεται τα χειρότερα για τους ανθρώπους πριν σβηστεί και μιλάει τώρα υποστηρίζοντας τον...


Κοιτα, σκεψου οτι ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ, με την ανωνυμια που υπαρχει και ο καθενας μπορει να πει οτι θελει. Η επιθεση και οι βρισιες δεν ηταν προσωπικες σε εσενα, απλως ετσι ξεδωσε αυτος. Για αυτο μην τον παιρνεις στα σοβαρα, και γενικα να μην σε επηρεαζει τοσο. Τα θεματα του οπως ειδα κλειδοθηκαν οποτε δεν μπορει να σε πειραξει αλλο.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν τον υπερασπίζομαι αλλά ούτε κάνω ολόκληρο θέμα για να διαγραφεί το συγκεκριμένο μέλος γιατί δεν με ενοχλεί προσωπικά εμένα και γιατί λέω βλακείες; Εκφέρω απλώς την άποψή μου!


Εγώ όμως κάνω γιατί τώρα θέλω να αυτοκτονήσω λόγω των όσων έγραψε κι αν μείνει αυτός θα φύγω εγώ! Είναι επικίνδυνος! Αν είχες διαβάσει τι έγραψε θα καταλάβαινες! Ας διαλέξει η διαχείριση! Άντε ποιος τη χάρη σου αν εκλείψω...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Άντε ποιος τη χάρη σου αν εκλείψω...


Εγώ δεν επιθυμώ πάντως το κακό σου , μάλλον με παρεξήγησες!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Κοιτα, σκεψου οτι ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ, με την ανωνυμια που υπαρχει και ο καθενας μπορει να πει οτι θελει. Η επιθεση και οι βρισιες δεν ηταν προσωπικες σε εσενα, απλως ετσι ξεδωσε αυτος. Για αυτο μην τον παιρνεις στα σοβαρα, και γενικα να μην σε επηρεαζει τοσο. Τα θεματα του οπως ειδα κλειδοθηκαν οποτε δεν μπορει να σε πειραξει αλλο.


Μπορεί...όσο κυκλοφορεί ακόμα εδώ, μπορεί...μπορεί να γράψει πάλι τέτοια φριχτά πράγματα για κοψίματα κλπ...θέλω να κοπώ κι εγώ τώρα, δεν αντέχω, δεν ξέρω πως να το αντιμετωπίσω...ίσως κακώς άφησα το αρκουδάκι...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Τι έγραψε ο Περαστικός?
Έλειπα πριν....

----------


## δελφίνι

> Τι έγραψε ο Περαστικός?
> Έλειπα πριν....


Κατάρες και βρισιές....

----------


## Mariah

Βασικα πολυ ασχοληθηκαμε με τον περαστικα, τα ειπε ξεσπασε αλλα η ζωη προχωραει.

----------


## treasure_octopus

Κύκνε μου μην ανησυχείς, δεν είσαι η μόνη που ταράχτηκε. Κι εγώ ένιωσα ταραχή διαβάζοντας στα καλα του καθουμένου βρισιές και προτροπή για αυτοκτονία, με τρόπους για αυτοκτονία, περιγραφή της αυτοκτονίας και ΟΧΙ όπως λένε ένα ξέσπασπα θυμού.
ΌΛΟΙ θυμώνουμε, όλοι έχουμε μισήσει κάποιον ακόμα και τον ίδιο μας τον εαυτό, όλοι μπορεί να έχουμε ξεσπάσει ή να θέλουμε να ξεσπάσουμε, να τα σπάσουμε όλα, να κάνουμε κακό. Απολύτως κατανοητό και μάλιστα κάποιες φορές θα χαρώ να ακούσω ένα ξεσπασμα γιατί ξέρω ότι πολλές φορές και μόνο να τα πεις με ένταση αρκεί και βοηθάει όσο τίποτα. 
Δεν έχει όμως κανείς το δικαίωμα να προσβάλει, να βρίζει ακόμα και γενικολογώντας σε ένα μέρος γεμάτο από ανθρώπους που μπορεί αυτή τη στιγμή να κρέμονται από μια κλωστή κυρίως όταν αυτό αναγράφεται και στους κανόνες του χώρου! 
Εάν αρχίσει ο καθένας μας να ξεσπά εδω μέσα με χείριστο τρόπο ή όπως πιθανόν να ονειρεύεται πάνω στο θυμό του δεν θα είναι πια ένα φόρουμ συμπαράστασης ούτε καν ένα απλό φόρουμ αλλά ένα χάος. Όπως και στην κοινωνία μπορεί να έχουμε ονειρευτεί,φανταστεί στα νεύρα μας ότι σκοτώνουμε κάποιον, ότι πεθαίνει κάποιος που μισήσαμε, ότι παθαίνει από εμάς κακό ή γενικά αλλά ακριβώς παραμένει φαντασία γιατί ακριβώς υπάρχουν νόμοι και κανόνες γραφτοί και άγραφοι που σεβόμαστε έτσι και σε κάθε μικροκοινωνία όπως ένα φόρουμ. 

Το να πω στον Κύκνο να μη δώσει σημασία ενώ βρίσκεται σε πολύ οριακό σημείο στη ζωή του είναι ανώφελο, το να πω ότι δεν έιναι σωστό αυτό που έγινε όμως στο κάθε μέλος που δε σέβεται τους κανόνες που υπάρχουν σε ένα φόρουμ ή μέρος όπου ηθελημένα και όχι από εξαναγκασμό αποφάσισε να μπει ναι αυτό έχει νόημα, κυρίως να ειπωθεί στον υπέυθυνο όπως και έγινε και τα θέματα κλειδώθηκαν. Και άλλο τα παιδιά σε μια πλατεία να μας ενοχλούν και να μη τα αντέχουμε και άλλο να πρέπει να δεχτούμε υβριστικά σχόλια ,λέξεις και προτροπές σε αυτοκτονία. Το ένα είναι κάτι που υπάρχει γενικά, δε βλάπτει κανέναν λεκτικά ή σωματικά και αν κάποιος δε το αντέχει είναι δικό του κομμάτι να το δει και να το ψάξει. Τα υβριστικά σχόλια και αυτές οι προτροπές είναι σαφώς επικίνδυνες πόσο μάλλον σε ένα φόρουμ με ψυχικά αδύναμα άτομα και ασθενείς. Δεν είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι κι αυτό δε φάινεται να το καταλαβαίνουν ορισμένοι άνθρωποι και δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες άμυνες και δυνάμεις ειδικά όταν είμαστε άτομα με ψυχικά θέματα. Κάποιοι δεν μπορούν καν να βγουν σε αυτή την κοινωνία δεν έχουν τη δύναμη, κάποιοι άλλοι τα καταφέρνουν πιο καλά και από όσους δεν έχουν ψυχικά θέματα. Σε ένα φόρουμ για άτομα με αυτές τις ευαισθησίες θα έπρεπε να είναι δεδομένο αυτό και να υπάρχει μια σχετική προσοχή σε ότι λέμε. Αλλιώς αν θέλουμε υπάρχουν άπειρα φόρουμ για οτιδήποτε άλλο.

Κύκνε μου ελπίζω να είσαι καλά και να μη νιώθεις τόσο μόνη όσο πριν, ελπίζω να μην καταφύγεις σε τίποτα μα τίποτα κακό για κάποιον που δε σέβεται τους γύρω του, δεν αξίζει, αντιθέτως πάρε αγκαλιά το αρκουδάκι σου και συνέχισε δυναμικά τον αγώνα να είσαι καλα.  :Smile:

----------


## Κύκνος

Πες τα treasure octopus γιατί στο τέλος θα με βγάλουν και τρελή εδώ μέσα...ευτυχώς είμαι καλά παρόλο που κοιμήθηκα παρέα και με το ξυράφι και με το αρκουδάκι...μόνο hansaplast από την αιμοληψία έχω και μόλις είναι εντάξει θα το βγάλω κι αυτό γιατί μου θυμίζει τις πληγές που προκαλούσα εγώ και μετά τους έβαζα hansaplast...αλλά ψυχολογικά ήταν πολύ δύσκολη νύχτα και κανείς δεν θα πρέπει να επιτρέπεται να προκαλεί προβλήματα στα μέλη με τις πράξεις που αναφέρεις κι εσύ στο μήνυμα σου...Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω ανασφαλής στο φόρουμ...

Εσύ είσαι καλά;

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Πες τα treasure octopus γιατί στο τέλος θα με βγάλουν και τρελή εδώ μέσα...ευτυχώς είμαι καλά παρόλο που κοιμήθηκα παρέα και με το ξυράφι και με το αρκουδάκι...μόνο hansaplast από την αιμοληψία έχω και μόλις είναι εντάξει θα το βγάλω κι αυτό γιατί μου θυμίζει τις πληγές που προκαλούσα εγώ και μετά τους έβαζα hansaplast...αλλά ψυχολογικά ήταν πολύ δύσκολη νύχτα και κανείς δεν θα πρέπει να επιτρέπεται να προκαλεί προβλήματα στα μέλη με τις πράξεις που αναφέρεις κι εσύ στο μήνυμα σου...Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω ανασφαλής στο φόρουμ...
> 
> Εσύ είσαι καλά;


καλημερα κυκνακι .. και εμενα με προβληματιζει το θεμα του περαστικου.. καθε φορα μπαινει ταραζει τα μελη και βγαινει... τι να πω..καθε φορα ελπιζω να αλλαξει αυτο το παιδι και καθε φορα με διαψευδει. ευτυχως αυτην την φορα δεν προλαβα να δω τι εγραψε και την γλυτωσα.

ενα μπαν δεν θα τον εμποδιζε να μπει με αλλο νικ και να γινει ακομα πιο επιθετικος ..δεν ξερω τι να πω... λυπάμαι που σε επηρεσε τοσο πολυ! μακαρι να μην σε ξαναφτασει σε αυτα τα σημεια! καλου κακου μπαναρε τον εσυ για να προστευσεις τον εαυτο σου ..και απο εκει και περα ελπιζω η διαχειρηση να βρει μια λυση για αυτο το προβλημα.

----------


## Κύκνος

> καλημερα κυκνακι .. και εμενα με προβληματιζει το θεμα του περαστικου.. καθε φορα μπαινει ταραζει τα μελη και βγαινει... τι να πω..καθε φορα ελπιζω να αλλαξει αυτο το παιδι και καθε φορα με διαψευδει. ευτυχως αυτην την φορα δεν προλαβα να δω τι εγραψε και την γλυτωσα.
> 
> ενα μπαν δεν θα τον εμποδιζε να μπει με αλλο νικ και να γινει ακομα πιο επιθετικος ..δεν ξερω τι να πω... λυπάμαι που σε επηρεσε τοσο πολυ! μακαρι να μην σε ξαναφτασει σε αυτα τα σημεια! καλου κακου μπαναρε τον εσυ για να προστευσεις τον εαυτο σου ..και απο εκει και περα ελπιζω η διαχειρηση να βρει μια λυση για αυτο το προβλημα.


Καλημέρα Ρέα!

Τυχερή ήσουν που δεν πρόλαβες...είναι γεμάτος μίσος κι ευχόταν φρικτά πράγματα σε ανθρώπους άντρες και γυναίκες, δεν στα περιγράφω για να μην σε ταράξω...νομίζω πως άδικα ελπίζεις ν' αλλάξει άνθρωπος με τόση κακία μέσα του...

Όσο για το μπαν, θέλω να τον μπανάρω αλλά να μην μπορώ καθόλου να διαβάσω τα μηνύματα του, γίνεται; Γιατί κάποιες φορές τυχαίνει να τα ανοίξω κακώς βέβαια αλλά το έχω κάνει, αυτό είναι το δικό μου λάθος...αν γίνεται, ας μου απαντήσει κάποιος από τη διαχείριση...

----------


## Constantly curious

Καλημερα παρεακι, σορρυ κιολας αλλα περα απο το κακοποιητικο περιεχομενο του εν λογω ποστ που διαβασα και ο Κελας που μπηκε τις προαλλες και μιλησε στον Σταυρο πολυ υβριστικά και εγω σοκαριστικα απο τα γραφομενα του.

Ειναι μια υπενθυμιση νομιζω τετοια λεγομενα πως καποιοι ανθρωποι δε παιρνουν βοηθεια ή δεν ζητουν βοηθεια και φτανουν στο σημειο να " ξερνανε λεκτικα" το δηλητηριο που εχουν καταπιει απο αλλους ανθρωπους κακοποιητες.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Καλημερα παρεακι, σορρυ κιολας αλλα περα απο το κακοποιητικο περιεχομενο του εν λογω ποστ που διαβασα και ο Κελας που μπηκε τις προαλλες και μιλησε στον Σταυρο πολυ υβριστικά και εγω σοκαριστικα απο τα γραφομενα του.
> 
> Ειναι μια υπενθυμιση νομιζω τετοια λεγομενα πως καποιοι ανθρωποι δε παιρνουν βοηθεια ή δεν ζητουν βοηθεια και φτανουν στο σημειο να " ξερνανε λεκτικα" το δηλητηριο που εχουν καταπιει απο αλλους ανθρωπους κακοποιητες.


Καλημέρα cc, ναι, κάτι διάβασα αλλά αυτός έφαγε αμέσως ban τον περαστικό γιατί τον αφήνουν ν' αλωνίζει;
Μπορείτε να γράφετε κι άλλες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις εδώ, δεν έχω πρόβλημα...όσο για το ότι ξερνάνε το δηλητήριο που έχουν καταπιεί από άλλους δεν το δέχομαι σαν δικαιολογία (δεν λέω ότι το παρουσιάζεις έτσι εσύ) κι εγώ έχω φάει ξύλο αλλά δεν χτυπάω τους άλλους...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Βασικα πολυ ασχοληθηκαμε με τον περαστικα, τα ειπε ξεσπασε αλλα η ζωη προχωραει.


Mariah, για κάποιους όχι, για κάποιους θα μπορούσε να είχε τελειώσει χθες εξαιτίας του...έχε χάρη που είχα ραντεβού με την ψυχολόγο πριν συμβεί αυτό κι είχα πάρει κάποια δύναμη, ίσως αυτό να με κράτησε...

----------


## mindcrime

Εγώ όταν τον διάβασα λέω πάει αυτός, έχει φάει τριπάκι και αρχίζει να του τα σκάει άσχημα...... Και το μπαν δεν είναι λύση, μπορεί να μπει με άλλο νικ και να κάνει τα ίδια...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εγώ όταν τον διάβασα λέω πάει αυτός, έχει φάει τριπάκι και αρχίζει να του τα σκάει άσχημα...... Και το μπαν δεν είναι λύση, μπορεί να μπει με άλλο νικ και να κάνει τα ίδια...


Μήπως μια καταγγελία στη safeline τότε αν όχι στην Δίωξη Ηλεκτρονικού Εγκλήματος; Μπορεί να λέω βλακείες κι αν ναι όποιος ξέρει ας με διορθώσει αλλά αν θυμάμαι καλά και νομικά η προτροπή σε αυτοκτονία διώκεται...

----------


## Constantly curious

Α πηγες στην συνεδρια σου, τι καλααααα  :Smile: 

Κυκνακι δεν ξερω αν θα παρει τοσες διαστασεις το θεμα, καλα κανεις και σε χαιρομαι που ζητας να μη γινονται ακραιες δηλωσεις και προτροπες τετοιου τυπου αλλά δεν ξερω τι θα βγει ως αποτελεσμα. Μου απαντησε ο σταυρος στο αλλο σου θεμα. Εκανες τις εξετασεις ποτε βγαινουν αποτελεσματα ???

----------


## Κύκνος

> Α πηγες στην συνεδρια σου, τι καλααααα 
> 
> Κυκνακι δεν ξερω αν θα παρει τοσες διαστασεις το θεμα, καλα κανεις και σε χαιρομαι που ζητας να μη γινονται ακραιες δηλωσεις και προτροπες τετοιου τυπου αλλά δεν ξερω τι θα βγει ως αποτελεσμα. Μου απαντησε ο σταυρος στο αλλο σου θεμα. Εκανες τις εξετασεις ποτε βγαινουν αποτελεσματα ???


Μόλις σου απάντησα κι εγώ εκεί...  :Smile:  Και στα δύο θέματα μπορείς να με βρεις, απλά τώρα θα κάνω ένα μικρό διάλειμμα...

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Πες τα treasure octopus γιατί στο τέλος θα με βγάλουν και τρελή εδώ μέσα...ευτυχώς είμαι καλά παρόλο που κοιμήθηκα παρέα και με το ξυράφι και με το αρκουδάκι...μόνο hansaplast από την αιμοληψία έχω και μόλις είναι εντάξει θα το βγάλω κι αυτό γιατί μου θυμίζει τις πληγές που προκαλούσα εγώ και μετά τους έβαζα hansaplast...αλλά ψυχολογικά ήταν πολύ δύσκολη νύχτα και κανείς δεν θα πρέπει να επιτρέπεται να προκαλεί προβλήματα στα μέλη με τις πράξεις που αναφέρεις κι εσύ στο μήνυμα σου...Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή νιώθω ανασφαλής στο φόρουμ...
> 
> Εσύ είσαι καλά;


Καλέ μου Κύκνε, καλά είμαι για σένα ανησυχώ αν και βλέπω ότι είσαι καλύτερα και το πάλεψες. Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται εδω μέσα πραγματικά, τα χω χάσει λίγο. Εμένα με βγάλαν πάνω κάτω προβληματική με άσχημο γούστο επειδή προσπάθησα να πω ότι υπάρχουν διάφορα γούστα στους ανθρώπους και ότι δε μ'αρέσει να χαρακτηρίζω άτομα άσχημα και να τα κράζω. Το γεγονός ότι ταράχτηκες από βρισιές πήρε περισσότερο αρνητισμό απ'ότι οι ίδιες οι βρισιές και αυτός που το έκανε. Εσύ αισθάνεσαι ανασφαλής εγώ αισθάνθηκα εξωγήινος εδω μέσα. Παρ'όλα αυτά χαίρομαι που μπήκα γιατί μου είπαν άτομα ότι τα βοήθησα έστω και λίγο και πήρα ζέστη και δύναμη από αυτό. Αυτό να κρατάμε. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα δεν αξίζουν. Πήγαινε στον ψυχολόγο σου σταθερά και προσπάθησε να θωρακίσεις τον εαυτό σου.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Τι έγραψε ρε σεις και ταραχτήκατε τόσο πολύ;

----------


## δελφίνι

Δεν υπάρχει πλέον νόημα να μιλάμε για τον περαστικό μιας που μπαναρίστηκε!

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον νόημα να μιλάμε για τον περαστικό μιας που μπαναρίστηκε!


ε και τι θα τον δυσκολέψει να μπει μ άλλον προφίλ?

----------


## Remedy

τιποτε αντ.
αλλα ειναι ενα βαρετο σπορ για βαρετους ανθρωπους. αν ειναι τοσο βαρετος, ας το κανει. 

συμφωνω με σεσε και με χταποδι.

εχω την υποψια, οτι οι διαχειριστες δεν ολιγωρουν, αλλα μπαινουν μερικες φορες στο τριπακι να φερθουν σε καποιον σαν να ειναι ασθενης στο γραφειο τους. μιλαω για τους "ειδικους" και διαχειριστες, μαζι.
η διαφορα ειναι, οτι εδω δεν υπαρχει η ιδιωτικοτητα του γραφειου τους και μια τετοια συμπεριφορα μπορει να επηρεαζει τους πιο ευαισθητους περισσοτερο απ οσο τους 'αναισθητους" που απλα, περιφρονουν τετοιες χαζομαρες..

το γεγονος οτι ο περαστικος δεν ειναι κανενας εγκληματιας, αλλα καποιος που κλαιει για την προσοχη των αλλων, δεν αλλαζει την ενοχληση που ζει η κυκνος και η καθε κυκνος.

----------


## Remedy

> περαστικα.ομως η ταραχη σου εχει δικα σου αιτια τα ποστ του περαστικου ειναι μονο η αφορμη.
> πολλοι,απο εδω μεσα* ταραζονται οταν περνανε απο μια πλατεια με πολυ κοσμο.* τι θα επρεπε να κανουμε. να στειλουμε με το ζορι τους αλλους σπιτια τους;


αν συγκρινεις μια νορμαλ καθημερινη δραστηριοτητα με τον λογο μισους και βιας, κατι θα πρεπει να ξανασκεφτεις, η να ψαξεις.

----------


## Κύκνος

Ευχαριστώ όσους με καταλαβαίνουν, πραγματικά είναι πολύ σημαντικό για μένα...Ακόμα κι αν δεν έχουν τις ίδιες αντιδράσεις όσον αφορά την ταραχή...

----------


## Macgyver

> Τι έγραψε ρε σεις και ταραχτήκατε τόσο πολύ;


Ελα ντε , κατι βρισιδια εριξε , καταρες και τα συναφη .........ε , και λοιπον , τι εγινε ? σιγα τα ωα .........θαταν δυσαρεστημενος απο κατι , και ξεδωσε το παιδι ...................δεν ειναι φορουμ παιδικης χαρας εδω , θα υπαρξουν και τετοια κρουσματα .....

----------


## Macgyver

> αν συγκρινεις μια νορμαλ καθημερινη δραστηριοτητα με τον λογο μισους και βιας, κατι θα πρεπει να ξανασκεφτεις, η να ψαξεις.


Εγω νομιζω ρεμ , οτι ειναι υγιες να ξεσπας τον θυμο σου , στον υπευθυνο , οχι στον πρωτο τυχοντα , το βρισκω ατικαταθλιπτικο ......να σε παιρνει βεβαια , μην τις φας κι ολας .....

----------


## Remedy

> Εγω νομιζω ρεμ , οτι ειναι υγιες να ξεσπας τον θυμο σου , στον υπευθυνο , οχι στον πρωτο τυχοντα , το βρισκω ατικαταθλιπτικο ......να σε παιρνει βεβαια , μην τις φας κι ολας .....


υγιες ειναι αν ειναι υγιης ο θυμος σου κι εχεις δικιο.
το να βριζεις θεους και δαιμονες, να καταριεσαι την ανθρωποτητα, η να αδικεις, να συκοφαντεις και να βριζεις οσους σου λενε αληθειες επειδη δεν εχεις αντιλογο, μονο υγιες δεν ειναι... και σε καθε περιπτωση , κανεις δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενος να σε ανεχεται...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ελα ντε , κατι βρισιδια εριξε , καταρες και τα συναφη .........ε , και λοιπον , τι εγινε ? σιγα τα ωα .........θαταν δυσαρεστημενος απο κατι , και ξεδωσε το παιδι ...................δεν ειναι φορουμ παιδικης χαρας εδω , θα υπαρξουν και τετοια κρουσματα .....


Macgyver, τι λες;;; Όποιος είναι δυσαρεστημένος από κάτι νομιμοποιείται να εύχεται το κακό του άλλου με φριχτούς τρόπους και μάλιστα να τον προτρέπει σε αυτοκτονία; 
Πραγματικά πρόλαβες να διαβάσεις τα post του; Ελπίζω πως όχι...σιγά μην τον λυπηθούμε κιόλας! 
Παρακαλώ τη διαχείριση να κλειδώσει το θέμα, αν είναι να εκφράζονται τέτοιες ακραίες απόψεις γιατί ταράζομαι το ίδιο όπως κι εκείνο το βράδυ...άλλωστε αφού έφυγε κι ηρεμήσαμε, δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να υφίσταται...εγώ πάω να ξαπλώσω για λίγο, ελπίζω όταν ξανάρθω ή να έχετε λογικευτεί ή να έχει κλειδωθεί το θέμα...αν είναι δυνατόν να δικαιολογείτε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές!

----------


## nick190813

> Macgyver, τι λες;;; Όποιος είναι δυσαρεστημένος από κάτι νομιμοποιείται να εύχεται το κακό του άλλου με φριχτούς τρόπους και μάλιστα να τον προτρέπει σε αυτοκτονία; 
> Πραγματικά πρόλαβες να διαβάσεις τα post του; Ελπίζω πως όχι...σιγά μην τον λυπηθούμε κιόλας! 
> Παρακαλώ τη διαχείριση να κλειδώσει το θέμα, αν είναι να εκφράζονται τέτοιες ακραίες απόψεις γιατί ταράζομαι το ίδιο όπως κι εκείνο το βράδυ...άλλωστε αφού έφυγε κι ηρεμήσαμε, δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να υφίσταται...εγώ πάω να ξαπλώσω για λίγο, ελπίζω όταν ξανάρθω ή να έχετε λογικευτεί ή να έχει κλειδωθεί το θέμα...αν είναι δυνατόν να δικαιολογείτε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές!


Τα είδα εγώ τα θεματά που έγραφε και ήταν άσχημα όντως και επειδή μες τ φόρουμ υπάρχουν άτομα πολύ "ευαισθητα" σ εκφράσεις και σ άλλα θα πρέπει να κλειδώνονται πιο γρήγορα αυτά τα θέματα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Macgyver, τι λες;;; Όποιος είναι δυσαρεστημένος από κάτι νομιμοποιείται να εύχεται το κακό του άλλου με φριχτούς τρόπους και μάλιστα να τον προτρέπει σε αυτοκτονία; 
> Πραγματικά πρόλαβες να διαβάσεις τα post του; Ελπίζω πως όχι...σιγά μην τον λυπηθούμε κιόλας! 
> Παρακαλώ τη διαχείριση να κλειδώσει το θέμα, αν είναι να εκφράζονται τέτοιες ακραίες απόψεις γιατί ταράζομαι το ίδιο όπως κι εκείνο το βράδυ...άλλωστε αφού έφυγε κι ηρεμήσαμε, δεν υπάρχει και λόγος να υφίσταται...εγώ πάω να ξαπλώσω για λίγο, ελπίζω όταν ξανάρθω ή να έχετε λογικευτεί ή να έχει κλειδωθεί το θέμα...αν είναι δυνατόν να δικαιολογείτε τέτοιες συμπεριφορές!


αστο παιδι να εκφρασει την ανωτεροτητα του ρε κυκνακι!!... γιατι το εμποδιζεις????... μηπως εισαι και εσυ ποταπη και τον φθονεις?? :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## treasure_octopus

Δεν είχε ξέσπασμα θυμού αλλά ακόμα και εαν είχε αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει πρώτα να σεβαστεί τους άλλους που βρίσκονται γύρω του σε αυτόν τον χώρο εφόσον υπάρχουν και κανόνες! Και αν οι διαχειριστές νομίζουν ότι είναι στο ιατρείο τους,οχι δεν είμαστε εκεί! Σε ένα ιατρείο είσαι μόνος με απέναντι έναν ειδικό, εξειδικευμένο επιστήμονα που ξέρει πως να αντιμετωπίσει κάθε τι! Εδώ έχουμε μπει γιατί ακριβώς ΔΕΝ ξέρουμε πως να αντιμετωπίσουμε πολλά που μας συμβαίνουν ή βλέπουμε, νιώθουμε,αναζητάμε κουράγιο,δύναμη και εναλλακτικές απόψεις ή απλά ζεστή παρεά. Επίσης ΔΕΝ είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, εαν κάποιος μπορεί να αδιαφορίσει για αυτά που γράφει κάποιος άλλος δε σημαίνει ότι μπορούν να το κάνουν όλοι και το ''δες το χαλαρά'' σε ανθρώπους που μόνο χαλαρά δεν αισθάνονται δεν είναι τίποτα. Δεν είμαστε σε φόρουμ για αμάξια ή περιοδικού μόδας, ή σπορ, είμαστε σε φόρουμ με πολύ ειδικά θέματα και προβλήματα και είναι απαραίτητος ο σεβασμός προς τους άλλους για τη διατήρηση της ψυχικής τους ηρεμίας. Στην τελική κανείς δε μας υποχρεώνει να μπούμε, οπότε εαν μπούμε σημαίνει πως αυτόματα δεχόμαστε να τηρούμε από μόνοι μας τους κανόνες. Κάποιοι εδώ έχουν νοσηλευτεί,κάποιοι έχουν κάνει απόπειρες, κάποιοι έχουν ψυχώσεις, άπειρο άγχος, κρίσεις πανικού ή έχουν υποστεί και κακοποίηση, δεν είναι χώρος που μπαίνουν μόνο χαλαρά άτομα, φουλ αυτοπεποίθηση και χαρά γεμάτα όρεξη να διασκεδάσουν και να γκοσιπάρουν. Νομίζω από αυτό και μόνο πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι λέμε αλλιώς αν θέλουμε πλήρως χυμαδιό και χαλαρότητα υπάρχουν και τσατ που μιλάς και πριβέ ή άλλα χαλαρά και χαβαλεδιάρικα φόρουμ.

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Δεν είχε ξέσπασμα θυμού αλλά ακόμα και εαν είχε αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν πρέπει πρώτα να σεβαστεί τους άλλους που βρίσκονται γύρω του σε αυτόν τον χώρο εφόσον υπάρχουν και κανόνες! Και αν οι διαχειριστές νομίζουν ότι είναι στο ιατρείο τους,οχι δεν είμαστε εκεί! Σε ένα ιατρείο είσαι μόνος με απέναντι έναν ειδικό, εξειδικευμένο επιστήμονα που ξέρει πως να αντιμετωπίσει κάθε τι! Εδώ έχουμε μπει γιατί ακριβώς ΔΕΝ ξέρουμε πως να αντιμετωπίσουμε πολλά που μας συμβαίνουν ή βλέπουμε, νιώθουμε,αναζητάμε κουράγιο,δύναμη και εναλλακτικές απόψεις ή απλά ζεστή παρεά. Επίσης ΔΕΝ είμαστε όλοι ίδιοι, εαν κάποιος μπορεί να αδιαφορίσει για αυτά που γράφει κάποιος άλλος δε σημαίνει ότι μπορούν να το κάνουν όλοι και το ''δες το χαλαρά'' σε ανθρώπους που μόνο χαλαρά δεν αισθάνονται δεν είναι τίποτα. Δεν είμαστε σε φόρουμ για αμάξια ή περιοδικού μόδας, ή σπορ, είμαστε σε φόρουμ με πολύ ειδικά θέματα και προβλήματα και είναι απαραίτητος ο σεβασμός προς τους άλλους για τη διατήρηση της ψυχικής τους ηρεμίας. Στην τελική κανείς δε μας υποχρεώνει να μπούμε, οπότε εαν μπούμε σημαίνει πως αυτόματα δεχόμαστε να τηρούμε από μόνοι μας τους κανόνες. Κάποιοι εδώ έχουν νοσηλευτεί,κάποιοι έχουν κάνει απόπειρες, κάποιοι έχουν ψυχώσεις, άπειρο άγχος, κρίσεις πανικού ή έχουν υποστεί και κακοποίηση, δεν είναι χώρος που μπαίνουν μόνο χαλαρά άτομα, φουλ αυτοπεποίθηση και χαρά γεμάτα όρεξη να διασκεδάσουν και να γκοσιπάρουν. Νομίζω από αυτό και μόνο πρέπει να προσέχουμε τι λέμε αλλιώς αν θέλουμε πλήρως χυμαδιό και χαλαρότητα υπάρχουν και τσατ που μιλάς και πριβέ ή άλλα χαλαρά και χαβαλεδιάρικα φόρουμ.


 1000 λαικ!!!!

και για την ιστορια ..ο περαστικος το κανει ακριβως αυτο πολυ καιρο πριν μπουμε εγω και εσυ εδω μεσα ..τα μελη το ανεχονται και η διαχειρηση αδιαφορει... ξανα και ξανα και ξανα!!!

----------


## treasure_octopus

> 1000 λαικ!!!!
> 
> και για την ιστορια ..ο περαστικος το κανει ακριβως αυτο πολυ καιρο πριν μπουμε εγω και εσυ εδω μεσα ..τα μελη το ανεχονται και η διαχειρηση αδιαφορει... ξανα και ξανα και ξανα!!!


....  :Frown:  

ας το αφήσουμε τότε καλυτερα να ησυχάσει και το Κυκνάκι κι ελπίζω αυτή η φορά να ήταν και οριστική.

----------


## δελφίνι

> τιποτε αντ.
> αλλα ειναι ενα βαρετο σπορ για βαρετους ανθρωπους. αν ειναι τοσο βαρετος, ας το κανει. 
> 
> συμφωνω με σεσε και με χταποδι.
> 
> εχω την υποψια, οτι οι διαχειριστες δεν ολιγωρουν, αλλα μπαινουν μερικες φορες στο τριπακι να φερθουν σε καποιον σαν να ειναι ασθενης στο γραφειο τους. μιλαω για τους "ειδικους" και διαχειριστες, μαζι.
> η διαφορα ειναι, οτι εδω δεν υπαρχει η ιδιωτικοτητα του γραφειου τους και μια τετοια συμπεριφορα μπορει να επηρεαζει τους πιο ευαισθητους περισσοτερο απ οσο τους 'αναισθητους" που απλα, περιφρονουν τετοιες χαζομαρες..
> 
> το γεγονος οτι ο περαστικος δεν ειναι κανενας εγκληματιας, αλλα καποιος που κλαιει για την προσοχη των αλλων, δεν αλλαζει την ενοχληση που ζει η κυκνος και η καθε κυκνος.


Εντάξει βρε Ρεμ δεν είμαστε και αναίσθητοι επειδή δεν ενοχληθήκαμε με αυτά που έγραψε ο περαστικός. Βέβαια το γράφεις μέσα σε αποσιωπητικά αλλά τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Είναι δηλαδή υγιής η αντίδραση της Κύκνου; Επειδή θα γράψει κάποιος κάτι άσχημο στο φόρουμ εγώ θα τρομοκρατηθώ; Νομίζω η αντίδραση της Κύκνου και κάθε Κύκνου είναι υπερβολική και ακραία και δεν έχει να κάνει με ευαισθησία αυτό το πράγμα αλλά με το πόσο ισορροπημένος είναι ο καθένας μας μέσα του.

----------


## nick190813

> Εντάξει βρε Ρεμ δεν είμαστε και αναίσθητοι επειδή δεν ενοχληθήκαμε με αυτά που έγραψε ο περαστικός. Βέβαια το γράφεις μέσα σε αποσιωπητικά αλλά τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Είναι δηλαδή υγιής η αντίδραση της Κύκνου; Επειδή θα γράψει κάποιος κάτι άσχημο στο φόρουμ εγώ θα τρομοκρατηθώ; Νομίζω η αντίδραση της Κύκνου και κάθε Κύκνου είναι υπερβολική και ακραία και δεν έχει να κάνει με ευαισθησία αυτό το πράγμα αλλά με το πόσο ισορροπημένος είναι ο καθένας μας μέσα του.


Ναι αλλά πολοί γράφουν σ αυτό το φόρουμ επειδή δεν είναι ισοροπημένοι μέσα τους .οποτε...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> τιποτε αντ.
> αλλα ειναι ενα βαρετο σπορ για βαρετους ανθρωπους. αν ειναι τοσο βαρετος, ας το κανει. 
> 
> συμφωνω με σεσε και με χταποδι.
> 
> εχω την υποψια, οτι οι διαχειριστες δεν ολιγωρουν, αλλα μπαινουν μερικες φορες στο τριπακι να φερθουν σε καποιον σαν να ειναι ασθενης στο γραφειο τους. μιλαω για τους "ειδικους" και διαχειριστες, μαζι.
> η διαφορα ειναι, οτι εδω δεν υπαρχει η ιδιωτικοτητα του γραφειου τους και μια τετοια συμπεριφορα μπορει να επηρεαζει τους πιο ευαισθητους περισσοτερο απ οσο τους 'αναισθητους" που απλα, περιφρονουν τετοιες χαζομαρες..
> 
> το γεγονος οτι ο περαστικος δεν ειναι κανενας εγκληματιας, αλλα καποιος που κλαιει για την προσοχη των αλλων, δεν αλλαζει την ενοχληση που ζει η κυκνος και η καθε κυκνος.


συγνωμη εγω δεν καταλαβα... δηλαδη καποιοι διαχειρηστες ειναι κανονικα ψυχιατροι?.. πες το μου και αυτο!!!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Ναι αλλά πολοί γράφουν σ αυτό το φόρουμ επειδή δεν είναι ισοροπημένοι μέσα τους .οποτε...


υπαρχει κανενας ισοροπημενος που γραφει εδω μεσα?? δειξτε τον μου ρε παιδια!!

----------


## Constantly curious

> Ναι αλλά πολοί γράφουν σ αυτό το φόρουμ επειδή δεν είναι ισοροπημένοι μέσα τους .οποτε...


Ακριβώς !!!

----------


## δελφίνι

> συγνωμη εγω δεν καταλαβα... δηλαδη καποιοι διαχειρηστες ειναι κανονικα ψυχιατροι?.. πες το μου και αυτο!!!


Από ότι ξέρω ορισμένοι είναι ψυχολόγοι για ψυχίατρους δεν ξέρω...

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Από ότι ξέρω ορισμένοι είναι ψυχολόγοι για ψυχίατρους δεν ξέρω...


....οκ ευχαριστω.......

----------


## δελφίνι

> υπαρχει κανενας ισοροπημενος που γραφει εδω μεσα?? δειξτε τον μου ρε παιδια!!


Ε οι περισσότεροι μάλλον έχουμε τα θεματάκια μας.

----------


## nick190813

> Ε οι περισσότεροι μάλλον έχουμε τα θεματάκια μας.


Σχεδόν όλοι θα πρόσθετα εγώ ;p

----------


## δελφίνι

> Σχεδόν όλοι θα πρόσθετα εγώ ;p



Ε και στην κοινωνία μας έξω κάπως έτσι δεν είναι τα πράγματα;

----------


## nick190813

> Ε και στην κοινωνία μας έξω κάπως έτσι δεν είναι τα πράγματα;


Ετσι είναι δυστυχώς.Εκεί π έχει φτάσει τώρα η κοινωνια σαν σύνολο και πολύ χειρότερα θα γίνουν

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Εντάξει βρε Ρεμ δεν είμαστε και αναίσθητοι επειδή δεν ενοχληθήκαμε με αυτά που έγραψε ο περαστικός. Βέβαια το γράφεις μέσα σε αποσιωπητικά αλλά τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Είναι δηλαδή υγιής η αντίδραση της Κύκνου; Επειδή θα γράψει κάποιος κάτι άσχημο στο φόρουμ εγώ θα τρομοκρατηθώ; Νομίζω η αντίδραση της Κύκνου και κάθε Κύκνου είναι υπερβολική και ακραία και δεν έχει να κάνει με ευαισθησία αυτό το πράγμα αλλά με το πόσο ισορροπημένος είναι ο καθένας μας μέσα του.


μα ποιος είναι ισορροπημένος εδω μέσα?? νομίζω ακριβώς γι αυτό μπαίνουμε,για να παλέψουμε να ισσοροπήσουμε μέσα μας αλλά και έξω σιγά σιγά! Αν θέλουμε ισσοροπημένες αντιδράσεις τότε είμαστε σε τελείως λάθος φόρουμ.. και η αντιδρασή της είναι πλήρως συνδεδεμένη με ευαισθησία. Και όπως είχα γράψει δεν ήταν η μόνη που ταράχτηκε αλλά και εγώ και ίσως και άλλοι που δε το είπαν, ένιωσαν χάλια. Επίσης θεωρώ την αντίδρασή της βασικά απολύτως λογική εαν θέσουμε υπόψιν μας τι περνάει και τι αισθάνεται. Όποιος δεν ενοχλήθηκε όχι δεν είναι αναίσθητος απλά διαφορετικός. Γιατί αυτό δε μπορούμε να το καταλάβουμε? ότι είμαστε διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι σε όλα!! Επίσης όπως κάποιοι αγνόησαν την αντίδραση του περαστικού γιατί δε μπορούν να αγνοήσουν και την αντίδραση της Κύκνου? που προσωπικά τη βρίσκω πολύ πιο λογική και συμβατή με το στυλ του φόρουμ και τους κανόνες του εκτός αν κάτι έχω καταλάβει πολύυ λάθος..

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Ετσι είναι δυστυχώς.Εκεί π έχει φτάσει τώρα η κοινωνια σαν σύνολο και πολύ χειρότερα θα γίνουν


στο χέρι μας είναι να κάνουμε εμείς τη διαφορά τουλάχιστον όσο αναφορά το πως φερόμαστε εμείς σε άλλους, σε φίλους, οικογένεια ακόμα όμως και σε αγνώστους πχ εδω μέσα. Φαντάσου έστω και 10 άτομα να αρχίσουν να φέρονται διαφορετικά με γνώμονα την ευγένεια, τον σεβασμό πόσο θα πάρει εκτάσεις σιγά σιγά όλο αυτό, πόσους θα γλυτώσει από το να αισθανθούν άσχημα αλλά και εμάς τους ίδιους  :Wink:

----------


## nick190813

> στο χέρι μας είναι να κάνουμε εμείς τη διαφορά τουλάχιστον όσο αναφορά το πως φερόμαστε εμείς σε άλλους, σε φίλους, οικογένεια ακόμα όμως και σε αγνώστους πχ εδω μέσα. Φαντάσου έστω και 10 άτομα να αρχίσουν να φέρονται διαφορετικά με γνώμονα την ευγένεια, τον σεβασμό πόσο θα πάρει εκτάσεις σιγά σιγά όλο αυτό, πόσους θα γλυτώσει από το να αισθανθούν άσχημα αλλά και εμάς τους ίδιους


Συμφωνώ ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να υπάρχει μια τέτοια κοινωνία.Αλλά δυστυχως δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ έτσι.Ο καθένας σκέφτεται την πάρτη τ και μόνο.Τους περσσοτερουσ απλά δεν τους νοιάζει πως φέρονται στους άλλουσ,ετσι είναι η παιδεία π παίρνουμε και μαθένουμε.Και κάποιος να φέρεται έτσι οπως λες ,κάποια στιγμη θα σπάσει και θα αλλάξει ροή πάλι.
Εμείς πες ότι κάνουμε την διαφορά ,το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ακολουθεί κανενας ;p

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Συμφωνώ ότι θα ήταν ωραίο να υπάρχει μια τέτοια κοινωνία.Αλλά δυστυχως δεν πρόκειται να γίνει ποτέ έτσι.Ο καθένας σκέφτεται την πάρτη τ και μόνο.Τους περσσοτερουσ απλά δεν τους νοιάζει πως φέρονται στους άλλουσ,ετσι είναι η παιδεία π παίρνουμε και μαθένουμε.Και κάποιος να φέρεται έτσι οπως λες ,κάποια στιγμη θα σπάσει και θα αλλάξει ροή πάλι.
> Εμείς πες ότι κάνουμε την διαφορά ,το θέμα είναι ότι δεν ακολουθεί κανενας ;p


δε πειράζει να μην ακολουθήσουν,δε ψάχνουμε followers αλλά έστω εγώ κι εσύ να φερθούμε όμορφα σε κάποιον αυτός ο κάποιος έχει κερδίσει κάτι. Αυτό και μόνο αξίζει. Δε μπορείς να αλλάξεις όλo τον κόσμο αλλά μπορείς να φτιάξεις τον κόσμο όλο για έναν έστω άλλο άνθρωπο.  :Smile:

----------


## nick190813

> δε πειράζει να μην ακολουθήσουν,δε ψάχνουμε followers αλλά έστω εγώ κι εσύ να φερθούμε όμορφα σε κάποιον αυτός ο κάποιος έχει κερδίσει κάτι. Αυτό και μόνο αξίζει. Δε μπορείς να αλλάξεις όλo τον κόσμο αλλά μπορείς να φτιάξεις τον κόσμο όλο για έναν έστω άλλο άνθρωπο.


Εσύ δλδ δεν σ νοιάζει πως φέρονται οι άλλοι, σ όλουσ συμπεριφέρεσαι το ιδιο με ευγενεια ,σεβασμό κ.λ.π?. 
Ο καθένας μπορεί αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κερδίσει κατί ο ιδιος ,εκτός αμα εννοείς να τ κάνει σ γνωστους τ ανθρώπους

----------


## δελφίνι

Εμένα πάλι που δεν με πειράξανε τα λόγια του περαστικού και ούτε καν με αγγίξανε για την ακρίβεια θεωρώ πολύ μικροπρεπές να ασχολούμαστε με αυτόν (πίσω από την πλάτη του ) σε ένα ολόκληρο θέμα και να ανοίγουμε μάλιστα ολόκληρο θέμα για να διαγραφεί ο περαστικός. Επειδή λοιπόν είμαστε διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι αντιλαμβανόμαστε διαφορετικά την πραγματικότητα και εγώ θεωρώ την αντίδραση κάθε Κύκνου όχι απλά ότι δεν είναι ευαισθησία (γιατί κάποιος που είναι ευαίσθητος θα σκεφτόταν πως μπορεί να αισθάνεται και ο περαστικός τώρα που μιλάμε για αυτόν) αλλά ότι είναι και κακία εκ μέρους της και μικροπρέπεια γιατί ότι είναι να κάνει θα το κάνει η διαχείριση εμείς γιατί να ανακατευτούμε;

----------


## nick190813

> Εμένα πάλι που δεν με πειράξανε τα λόγια του περαστικού και ούτε καν με αγγίξανε για την ακρίβεια θεωρώ πολύ μικροπρεπές να ασχολούμαστε με αυτόν (πίσω από την πλάτη του ) σε ένα ολόκληρο θέμα και να ανοίγουμε μάλιστα ολόκληρο θέμα για να διαγραφεί ο περαστικός. Επειδή λοιπόν είμαστε διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι αντιλαμβανόμαστε διαφορετικά την πραγματικότητα και εγώ θεωρώ την αντίδραση κάθε Κύκνου όχι απλά ότι δεν είναι ευαισθησία (γιατί κάποιος που είναι ευαίσθητος θα σκεφτόταν πως μπορεί να αισθάνεται και ο περαστικός τώρα που μιλάμε για αυτόν) αλλά ότι είναι και κακία εκ μέρους της και μικροπρέπεια γιατί ότι είναι να κάνει θα το κάνει η διαχείριση εμείς γιατί να ανακατευτούμε;


εντάξει τώρα δεν έχει και σημασία να το συζηταμε ,απλώς το μέλος κύκνος ειχε μια υπεραιυεσθησία σ αυτά π εέλεγε ο περαστικός.Και αυτό ηταν όλο

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Εσύ δλδ δεν σ νοιάζει πως φέρονται οι άλλοι, σ όλουσ συμπεριφέρεσαι το ιδιο με ευγενεια ,σεβασμό κ.λ.π?. 
> Ο καθένας μπορεί αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα κερδίσει κατί ο ιδιος ,εκτός αμα εννοείς να τ κάνει σ γνωστους τ ανθρώπους


προσπαθώ βρε συ να συμπεριφέρομαι έτσι. Σίγουρα εαν κάποιος μου κάνει κάτι κακό δε θα μπορώ να φερθώ ευγενικά αλλά εαν κάποιος δε μου κάνει τίποτα γιατι όχι? προσωπικά κερδίζω ένα χαμόγελο και γεμίζω με το να δω κάποιον να αισθάνεται καλα εξαιτίας μου και αυτό μου αρκεί είτε είναι γνωστός μου είτε άγνωστος.

----------


## PAPA

Παιδιά η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση. Όταν ήμουν καινούργια εδώ ενοχλήθηκα πολύ όταν ο περαστικός ανέβασε κάποιες φωτογραφίες σχετικές με την ιδέα της αυτοκτονίας και είχα πάρει θέση εναντίον του. Αλλά πρέπει πριν κρίνουμε κάποιον να σκεφτούμε ότι μπορεί πίσω από όλα αυτά τα άσχημα πράγματα που ποστάρει να κρύβεται κάτι άλλο. Μπορεί να είναι ένα παιδί που δεν γνώρισε την αγάπη που δεν ένοιωσε το μητρικό χάδι και άλλα πολλά που τον έφτασαν να φέρεται με αυτό το τρόπο. Σίγουρα πρέπει να σέβεται κάποιους κανόνες αλλά αναρωτιέστε μήπως κανείς δεν του τα δίδαξε??? Επειδή είναι μικρότερος των 18 είναι ακόμα παιδί κατά την άποψη μου πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι είναι ακόμα ευάλωτος. Εύχομαι να είναι καλά γιατί πραγματικά ανησυχώ για αυτόν!

----------


## nick190813

> προσπαθώ βρε συ να συμπεριφέρομαι έτσι. Σίγουρα εαν κάποιος μου κάνει κάτι κακό δε θα μπορώ να φερθώ ευγενικά αλλά εαν κάποιος δε μου κάνει τίποτα γιατι όχι? προσωπικά κερδίζω ένα χαμόγελο και γεμίζω με το να δω κάποιον να αισθάνεται καλα εξαιτίας μου και αυτό μου αρκεί είτε είναι γνωστός μου είτε άγνωστος.


Εντάξει νομίζω χωρίς λόγο ,τουλάχιστον οι περισσοτεροι ανθρωποι θα συμπεριφέρονται έτσι.

----------


## nick190813

> Παιδιά η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση. Όταν ήμουν καινούργια εδώ ενοχλήθηκα πολύ όταν ο περαστικός ανέβασε κάποιες φωτογραφίες σχετικές με την ιδέα της αυτοκτονίας και είχα πάρει θέση εναντίον του. Αλλά πρέπει πριν κρίνουμε κάποιον να σκεφτούμε ότι μπορεί πίσω από όλα αυτά τα άσχημα πράγματα που ποστάρει να κρύβεται κάτι άλλο. Μπορεί να είναι ένα παιδί που δεν γνώρισε την αγάπη που δεν ένοιωσε το μητρικό χάδι και άλλα πολλά που τον έφτασαν να φέρεται με αυτό το τρόπο. Σίγουρα πρέπει να σέβεται κάποιους κανόνες αλλά αναρωτιέστε μήπως κανείς δεν του τα δίδαξε??? Επειδή είναι μικρότερος των 18 είναι ακόμα παιδί κατά την άποψη μου πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι είναι ακόμα ευάλωτος. Εύχομαι να είναι καλά γιατί πραγματικά ανησυχώ για αυτόν!


ναι όντως δεν ήτανσ καλη κατάσταση

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Εμένα πάλι που δεν με πειράξανε τα λόγια του περαστικού και ούτε καν με αγγίξανε για την ακρίβεια θεωρώ πολύ μικροπρεπές να ασχολούμαστε με αυτόν (πίσω από την πλάτη του ) σε ένα ολόκληρο θέμα και να ανοίγουμε μάλιστα ολόκληρο θέμα για να διαγραφεί ο περαστικός. Επειδή λοιπόν είμαστε διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι αντιλαμβανόμαστε διαφορετικά την πραγματικότητα και εγώ θεωρώ την αντίδραση κάθε Κύκνου όχι απλά ότι δεν είναι ευαισθησία (γιατί κάποιος που είναι ευαίσθητος θα σκεφτόταν πως μπορεί να αισθάνεται και ο περαστικός τώρα που μιλάμε για αυτόν) αλλά ότι είναι και κακία εκ μέρους της και μικροπρέπεια γιατί ότι είναι να κάνει θα το κάνει η διαχείριση εμείς γιατί να ανακατευτούμε;


εντάξει δελφίνι μου, είμαστε διαφορετικοί ακριβώς. Και καλύτερα να μην ανακατευτούμε άλλο υπάρχει η διαχείρηση όπως λες γι αυτό. Εγώ δεν είπα ότι είναι σωστό να ανοίγουμε ολόκληρο θέμα γι αυτό, σ'αυτό έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, αλλά στο γεγονός ότι κάποιος ταράχτηκε από τα λόγια του και γενικά πρέπει να σεβόμαστε τους κανόνες του φόρουμ. Στην ταραχή βρίσκω την ευαισθησία αλλά ναι έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο, πρέπει να σκεφτούμε και την άλλη μεριά, ποιος ξέρει αν κι εκείνος περνάει κάτι άσχημο. Και οι δύο πλευρές αν το θες αντέδρασαν ακραία και ίσως άσχημα σε κάτι, ίσως όμως και οι δύο να έχουν δίκιο αλλά και άδικο συνάμα. Ας σταματήσουμε όπως λες να ανακατευόμαστε και ας αφήσουμε και τα δύο παιδιά να ηρεμήσουν.

----------


## Remedy

> συγνωμη εγω δεν καταλαβα... δηλαδη καποιοι διαχειρηστες ειναι κανονικα ψυχιατροι?.. πες το μου και αυτο!!!


ναι, δεν το ηξερες?
ψυχολογοι- ψυχοθεραπευτες. δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν και ψυχιατροι.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Επειδή* είναι μικρότερος των 18* είναι ακόμα παιδί κατά την άποψη μου πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι είναι ακόμα ευάλωτος. Εύχομαι να είναι καλά γιατί πραγματικά ανησυχώ για αυτόν!


Μπράβο σου που ενδιαφέρεσαι! Αν είναι παιδί και μάλιστα ανήλικο ένας λόγος παραπάνω να μην τον παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά και να τον συγχωρέσουμε κιόλας και πραγματικά πόσο άτοπες ήταν οι φοβίες του Κύκνου μετά από αυτό!!!

----------


## PAPA

> ναι, δεν το ηξερες?
> ψυχολογοι- ψυχοθεραπευτες. δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν και ψυχιατροι.


Ναι Ρέα! Σε ενα φόρουμ ψυχολογίας το λογικό ή καλύτερα το σωστό είναι όσοι το διαχειρίζονται να είναι αναλογης ειδικότητας.

----------


## PAPA

Δελφίνι ανταλλάξαμε κάποια μηνύματα ήθελα πολύ να τον βοηθήσω δεν τα κατάφερα. Από ότι μου έγραψε δεν υπάρχει κανεις στο οικογενειακό του περιβάλλον που θα μπορούσε να τον καταλάβει. Ο Θεός μαζί του!

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Μπράβο σου που ενδιαφέρεσαι! Αν είναι παιδί και μάλιστα ανήλικο ένας λόγος παραπάνω να μην τον παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά και να τον συγχωρέσουμε κιόλας και πραγματικά πόσο άτοπες ήταν οι φοβίες του Κύκνου μετά από αυτό!!!


δεν είναι άτοπες οι φοβίες του Κύκνου, όταν βρίσκεσαι σε ύφεση με τάσεις αυτοκτονίας τα πάντα μπορεί να σε κάνουν να ταραχθείς απίστευτα άσχημα. Απλά θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γράψει ας πούμε ένα θέμα για το πως ένιωσε-νιώθει εκείνη τη στιγμή ναι από αυτά που διάβασε μεν χωρίς όμως να ζητά διαγραφή, απλά να γράψει για εκείνη και τα συναισθήματά της ώστε να μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε κιόλας. Αλλά από την άλλη όπως και ο περαστικός ίσως βρισκόταν σε ένταση έτσι και εκείνη! δε μπορούμε να ζητάμε από ανθρώπους στα όριά τους να σκεφτούνε καθαρά και λογικά! ΔΕ γίνεται. Αλλιώς δε θα ήταν εδω μέσα και στα όριά τους. όπως δικαιολογούμε τον έναν έτσι πρέπει και τον άλλο αλλιώς είναι μονόπλευρο και άσχημο. Η αλήθεια είναι στη μέση και σε φάση κρίσεων δε μπορεί να δει κάποιος καθαρά. Πρέπει να έχουμε υπομονή και καταννόηση μέχρι να νιώσει καλύτερα ο άλλος και να μην πράξει τίποτα κακό στον εαυτό του. Και αυτό πάει και για τους δύο.

----------


## PAPA

> δεν είναι άτοπες οι φοβίες του Κύκνου, όταν βρίσκεσαι σε ύφεση με τάσεις αυτοκτονίας τα πάντα μπορεί να σε κάνουν να ταραχθείς απίστευτα άσχημα. Απλά θα ήταν προτιμότερο να γράψει ας πούμε ένα θέμα για το πως ένιωσε-νιώθει εκείνη τη στιγμή ναι από αυτά που διάβασε μεν χωρίς όμως να ζητά διαγραφή, απλά να γράψει για εκείνη και τα συναισθήματά της ώστε να μπορέσουμε να βοηθήσουμε κιόλας. Αλλά από την άλλη όπως και ο περαστικός ίσως βρισκόταν σε ένταση έτσι και εκείνη! δε μπορούμε να ζητάμε από ανθρώπους στα όριά τους να σκεφτούνε καθαρά και λογικά! ΔΕ γίνεται. Αλλιώς δε θα ήταν εδω μέσα και στα όριά τους. όπως δικαιολογούμε τον έναν έτσι πρέπει και τον άλλο αλλιώς είναι μονόπλευρο και άσχημο. Η αλήθεια είναι στη μέση και σε φάση κρίσεων δε μπορεί να δει κάποιος καθαρά. Πρέπει να έχουμε υπομονή και καταννόηση μέχρι να νιώσει καλύτερα ο άλλος και να μην πράξει τίποτα κακό στον εαυτό του. Και αυτό πάει και για τους δύο.


Ναι treasure συμφωνώ μαζί σου, και καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα και τον Κύκνο. Η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση!

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> ναι, δεν το ηξερες?
> ψυχολογοι- ψυχοθεραπευτες. δεν ξερω αν υπαρχουν και ψυχιατροι.


οχι δεν το ηξερα... νομιζα πως ηταν παλια μελη που ψιλο - εκπαιδευτηκαν απο ψυχο ειδικους ... που να πάει το μυαλο μου ...ε ρε γλεντιααα

----------


## δελφίνι

Άρα και οι 2 είναι το ίδιο γιατί να μην ανοίξουμε τότε ένα θέμα με το να επιθυμούμε την διαγραφή του Κύκνου; Λέω εγώ τώρα....γιατί εμένα πραγματικά με ενόχλησε η αντίδραση του Κύκνου... την βρίσκω κατά τα δικά μου τα δεδομένα πραγματικά πολύ παράλογη....και για την διαχείριση ίσως να είναι πολύ άσχημη και ίσως να κλειδώσει και το θέμα στο μέλλον γιατί δεν είναι ωραίο να ανοίγουμε έναν θέμα και να " θάβουμε "ένα μέλος στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τον περαστικό που είναι μάλιστα και ανήλικο μέλος.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> δε πειράζει να μην ακολουθήσουν,δε ψάχνουμε followers αλλά έστω εγώ κι εσύ να φερθούμε όμορφα σε κάποιον αυτός ο κάποιος έχει κερδίσει κάτι. Αυτό και μόνο αξίζει. Δε μπορείς να αλλάξεις όλo τον κόσμο αλλά μπορείς να φτιάξεις τον κόσμο όλο για έναν έστω άλλο άνθρωπο.


Σωστά τα λες ....

----------


## Remedy

> Εντάξει βρε Ρεμ δεν είμαστε και αναίσθητοι επειδή δεν ενοχληθήκαμε με αυτά που έγραψε ο περαστικός. Βέβαια το γράφεις μέσα σε αποσιωπητικά αλλά τι εννοείς ακριβώς; Είναι δηλαδή υγιής η αντίδραση της Κύκνου; Επειδή θα γράψει κάποιος κάτι άσχημο στο φόρουμ εγώ θα τρομοκρατηθώ; Νομίζω η αντίδραση της Κύκνου και κάθε Κύκνου είναι υπερβολική και ακραία και δεν έχει να κάνει με ευαισθησία αυτό το πράγμα αλλά με το πόσο ισορροπημένος είναι ο καθένας μας μέσα του.


το βαζω σε εισαγωγικα (και οχι αποσιωπητικα), γιατι δεν εννοω πραγματικα αναισθητους ανθρωπους, απλα , οχι υπερευαισθητους, κι επειδη συμπεριλαμβανω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα, που δεν με θεωρω καθολου αναισθητη.

ναι, μου εκανε πολυ κακη εντυπωση. δεν με πληγωσε ομως. το θεωρω κατι που δεν μπορει να γραφεται μεσα στο φορουμ ομως και καταλαβαινω και την κυκνο που ειχε μια εντονη αντιδραση κι ας μην αισθανομαι ετσι, εγω.
το θεμα δεν ειναι αν ειναι "υγιης" η αντιδραση της κυκνου, που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν δηλωνει υγιης!!
ακριβως αυτο δηλωνει. οτι εχει τα θεματα της και θελει ηρεμια, οχι τον εμετο του καθε περαστικου που δεν εχει πως αλλιως να μας προκαλεσει.
την καταλαβαινω.

----------


## Remedy

και συγνωμη ρε παιδια γιατι εχω αρχισει και εκνευριζομαι δηλαδη...
αν ελεγε η καθε κυκνος οτι δεν μπορει να μπαινει ενα μελος και να λεει 'γεια χαρανταν και τα κουκια μπαγλαν", γιατι της θυμιζεις την μανα της και θελει να χτυπησει το κεφαλι της στον τοιχο, και απαιτουσε να μπαναριστει, θα καταλαβαινα την συζητηση.

κανουμε ολοκληρο ντιμπειτ για το αν δικαιουται ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ, να επαναλαμβανει την πλεον κοινη και καταδικαστεα (απο ορους και διαχειριστες) παραβιαση που ειναι οι υβρεις, οι προσβολες, ο λογος μισους και η επιθετικοτητα , ολα μαζι στο ιδιο πακετο κι ενω γινεται κατ επαναληψη με καθε εισοδο και μετα απο πολλες εισοδους του ιδιου προφιλ???

αρα αλλη δουλεια, δεν εχουμε απ το να παπαρολογουμε!!! ειναι πλεον αποδεδειγμενο...
να σας θυμισω την προσφατη ψηφοφορια και αποφαση των διαχειριστων για την λειτουργια του φορουμ?
τετοια παραβιαση δεν θα περνουσε ουτε με την παλιοτερη λειτουργια του φορουμ.
οποτε προς τι τοση συζητηση?

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Άρα και οι 2 είναι το ίδιο γιατί να μην ανοίξουμε τότε ένα θέμα με το να επιθυμούμε την διαγραφή του Κύκνου; Λέω εγώ τώρα....γιατί εμένα πραγματικά με ενόχλησε η αντίδραση του Κύκνου... την βρίσκω κατά τα δικά μου τα δεδομένα πραγματικά πολύ παράλογη....και για την διαχείριση ίσως να είναι πολύ άσχημη και ίσως να κλειδώσει και το θέμα στο μέλλον γιατί δεν είναι ωραίο να ανοίγουμε έναν θέμα και να " θάβουμε "ένα μέλος στην προκειμένη περίπτωση τον περαστικό που είναι μάλιστα και ανήλικο μέλος.


δε νομίζω ότι έθαψε κανείς κάποιον.Προσπαθήσαμε απλά πολλά μέλη να βοηθήσουμε τον Κύκνο να νιώσει καλύτερα επειδή έγαψε κάτι που μας ανησύχησε. Είπαμε πολλοί επίσης το προφανές ότι δεν είναι σωστό να βρίζεις, ο Κύκνος δεν έβρισε και δεν παρενέβη κανέναν κανόνα. Μακάρι να μπορούσαμε να μιλήσουμε και στον περαστικό. Μια κοπέλα προσπάθησε και ένα αγόρι νομίζω και πήραν απαντήσεις βρισιές και προσβολές. Τουλάχιστον ο Κύκνος συζητάει, προσπαθεί να καταλάβει και να λύσει το όποιο θέμα. Ότι λέμε είναι δημόσιο με υπογραφή του ποιος το γράφει και όποιος θέλει,ακόμα και ο ίδιος μπορεί να μιλήσει και να πει την αποψή του. Απο εκεί και πέρα εαν κάποιος βρίσει και τα δύο αυτά μέλη και μιλήσει προσβλητικά για τα ίδια και για άλλα ναι τότε είναι θάψιμο και απεχθές. Το να πεις ότι μία συμπεριφορά δεν συνάδει με τους κανόνες ευημερίας του φόρουμ δεν έιναι θάψιμο  :Smile:

----------


## δελφίνι

> το βαζω σε εισαγωγικα (και οχι αποσιωπητικα), γιατι δεν εννοω πραγματικα αναισθητους ανθρωπους, απλα , οχι υπερευαισθητους, κι επειδη συμπεριλαμβανω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα, που δεν με θεωρω καθολου αναισθητη.
> 
> ναι, μου εκανε πολυ κακη εντυπωση. δεν με πληγωσε ομως. το θεωρω κατι που δεν μπορει να γραφεται μεσα στο φορουμ ομως και καταλαβαινω και την κυκνο που ειχε μια εντονη αντιδραση κι ας μην αισθανομαι ετσι, εγω.
> το θεμα δεν ειναι αν ειναι "υγιης" η αντιδραση της κυκνου, που ετσι κι αλλιως δεν δηλωνει υγιης!!
> ακριβως αυτο δηλωνει. οτι εχει τα θεματα της και θελει ηρεμια, οχι τον εμετο του καθε περαστικου που δεν εχει πως αλλιως να μας προκαλεσει.
> την καταλαβαινω.


Ξέρεις όμως Ρεμ, ο περαστικός είναι ένα παιδί ανήλικο που δεν πρέπει να τον παίρνουμε και να τον κρίνουμε τόσο σοβαρά! Το θεωρώ πολύ υπερβολικό όλο αυτό που γίνεται από τον Κύκνο για ένα παιδί *ανήλικο*  και εμένα με ενοχλεί η στάση του Κύκνου στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.... εάν κάποιος έχει τέτοιο είδος θέματα να κάθεται στο σπίτι να μην ανοίγει ούτε τηλεόραση γιατί και εκεί λένε διάφορα για τους τζιχαδιστές πχ και μπορεί να ταραχθεί , ούτε το λάπτοπ γιατί σίγουρα κάτι θα βρεθεί να τον ταράξει.

----------


## Remedy

> Ξέρεις όμως Ρεμ, ο περαστικός είναι ένα παιδί ανήλικο που δεν πρέπει να τον παίρνουμε και να τον κρίνουμε τόσο σοβαρά! Το θεωρώ πολύ υπερβολικό όλο αυτό που γίνεται από τον Κύκνο για ένα παιδί* ανήλικο*  και εμένα με ενοχλεί η στάση του Κύκνου στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.... εάν κάποιος έχει τέτοιο είδος θέματα να κάθεται στο σπίτι να μην ανοίγει ούτε τηλεόραση γιατί και εκεί λένε διάφορα για τους τζιχαδιστές πχ και μπορεί να ταραχθεί , ούτε το λάπτοπ γιατί σίγουρα κάτι θα βρεθεί να τον ταράξει.


αν ειναι παιδι* ανηλικο, απαγορευεται να συμμετεχει εδω.*  
end of discussion

----------


## treasure_octopus

> και συγνωμη ρε παιδια γιατι εχω αρχισει και εκνευριζομαι δηλαδη...
> αν ελεγε η καθε κυκνος οτι δεν μπορει να μπαινει ενα μελος και να λεει 'γεια χαρανταν και τα κουκια μπαγλαν", γιατι της θυμιζεις την μανα της και θελει να χτυπησει το κεφαλι της στον τοιχο, και απαιτουσε να μπαναριστει, θα καταλαβαινα την συζητηση.
> 
> κανουμε ολοκληρο ντιμπειτ για το αν δικαιουται ο ΟΠΟΙΟΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ, να επαναλαμβανει την πλεον κοινη και καταδικαστεα (απο ορους και διαχειριστες) παραβιαση που ειναι οι υβρεις, οι προσβολες, ο λογος μισους και η επιθετικοτητα , ολα μαζι στο ιδιο πακετο κι ενω γινεται κατ επαναληψη με καθε εισοδο και μετα απο πολλες εισοδους του ιδιου προφιλ???
> 
> αρα αλλη δουλεια, δεν εχουμε απ το να παπαρολογουμε!!! ειναι πλεον αποδεδειγμενο...
> να σας θυμισω την προσφατη ψηφοφορια και αποφαση των διαχειριστων για την λειτουργια του φορουμ?
> τετοια παραβιαση δεν θα περνουσε ουτε με την παλιοτερη λειτουργια του φορουμ.
> οποτε προς τι τοση συζητηση?


ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ! ... κάποιος δεν τήρησε τους κανόνες του φόρουμ και μάλιστα επανηλλημένα! Αυτό συζητήθηκε εδώ όχι το γιατί κάποιος γράφει για την γκομενά του,τη μάνα του, τη μέρα του.

----------


## treasure_octopus

> Ξέρεις όμως Ρεμ, ο περαστικός είναι ένα παιδί ανήλικο που δεν πρέπει να τον παίρνουμε και να τον κρίνουμε τόσο σοβαρά! Το θεωρώ πολύ υπερβολικό όλο αυτό που γίνεται από τον Κύκνο για ένα παιδί *ανήλικο*  και εμένα με ενοχλεί η στάση του Κύκνου στην προκειμένη περίπτωση.... εάν κάποιος έχει τέτοιο είδος θέματα να κάθεται στο σπίτι να μην ανοίγει ούτε τηλεόραση γιατί και εκεί λένε διάφορα για τους τζιχαδιστές πχ και μπορεί να ταραχθεί , ούτε το λάπτοπ γιατί σίγουρα κάτι θα βρεθεί να τον ταράξει.


δηλαδή κάποιος που έχει ψυχικά θέματα όπως όλοι μας σχεδόν εδώ και βρίσκεται σε πολύ ευαίσθητη φάση και άσχημη να μη μπει εδώ και ένας που δεν μπορεί να τηρήσει τους κανόνες που διάβασε ξεκάρα, να μπει και να μη μας ενοχλει που κάνει ότι κάνει? Τι σχέση έχουν οι τζιχαντιστές και οι ειδήσεις με έναν τύπο ή οποιονδήποτε τύπο που μπαίνει επιτηδευμένα εδω μέσα πολλές κιόλας φορές όπως έγραψαν, οπότε το ότι ενοχλεί το έχει ήδη καταλάβει. Εδώ μπαίνεις να βοηθηθείς,να ηρεμίσεις. Στην τηλεόραση δεν είσαι μέλος κάπου,δε μπήκες να βοηθηθείς αλλά να ενημερωθείς για θέματα από άλλους και οπτικές αλλονών και στην τελική στις ειδήσεις κανένας δε βρίζει,δε προτρέπει σε αυτοκτονία και εύχεται κατάρες ή ακόμα και αν το κάνει απλά γελοιοποιήται. Πολύ θέμα έγινε κάτι απόλυτα λογικό...

----------


## δελφίνι

Η Κύκνος έχει δημιουργήσει και αυτή πρόβλημα και μάλιστα το αρχικό της μήνυμα έχει μισοδιαγραφεί από την διαχείριση άρα και αυτή δεν τηρεί τους όρους του φόρουμ. Αυτό έχω να πω εγώ! Αν είσαι υπερευαίσθητος κάθεσαι στο σπίτι σου και δεν κάνεις τίποτα ούτε καν τις ειδήσεις δεν μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις όχι να συμμετέχεις σε ένα φόρουμ και να προσπαθείς να δώσεις λύσεις στα προβλήματα των άλλων μάλιστα! Αυτό ήθελα να πω!

----------


## nick190813

> Η Κύκνος έχει δημιουργήσει και αυτή πρόβλημα και μάλιστα το αρχικό της μήνυμα έχει μισοδιαγραφεί από την διαχείριση άρα και αυτή δεν τηρεί τους όρους του φόρουμ. Αυτό έχω να πω εγώ!


χααχαχ ρε δελφινι γτ λες συνέχεια για την κύκνος?τ σ έκανε?

----------


## δελφίνι

> χααχαχ ρε δελφινι γτ λες συνέχεια για την κύκνος?τ σ έκανε?


Ναι κακώς ασχολήθηκα μαζί της , δεν μου έκανε τίποτα απλά με ενοχλούνε τόσο ακραίες αντιδράσεις και δεν τις βλέπω λογικές. Το σταματάω εδώ!

----------


## Remedy

> χααχαχ ρε δελφινι γτ λες συνέχεια για την κύκνος?τ σ έκανε?


της ειχε πει οτι θεωρει ανηθικοτητα που την επεσε στον γκομενο της φιλης της και βρηκε ευκαιρια τωρα

----------


## nick190813

> της ειχε πει οτι θεωρει ανηθικοτητα που την επεσε στον γκομενο της φιλης της και βρηκε ευκαιρια τωρα


χαχααχαχαχαχχα.βρήκε ευκαιρία να χτυπήσει δλδ?:P

----------


## treasure_octopus

> χααχαχ ρε δελφινι γτ λες συνέχεια για την κύκνος?τ σ έκανε?


ναι γιατί τόσο κόλλημα?

----------


## δελφίνι

> της ειχε πει οτι θεωρει ανηθικοτητα που την επεσε στον γκομενο της φιλης της και βρηκε ευκαιρια τωρα


Καλά και σε κείνη την περίπτωση ήταν υπερβολική στις αντιδράσεις της και μάλιστα είχα πάρει και 2 πόντους στις προειδοποιήσεις με την αντιπαράθεση μαζί της! Γενικώς πιστεύω ότι έχει θέματα πολλά που πρέπει να τα λύσει ίσως με το να πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό ψυχολόγο γιατί δεν χρωστάμε και τα άλλα μέλη να ταραζόμαστε κάθε τόσο με τις "υπερευαισθησίες " του Κύκνου!

----------


## nick190813

> Καλά και σε κείνη την περίπτωση ήταν υπερβολική στις αντιδράσεις της και μάλιστα είχα πάρει και 2 πόντους στις προειδοποιήσεις με την αντιπαράθεση μαζί της! Γενικώς πιστεύω ότι έχει θέματα πολλά που πρέπει να τα λύσει ίσως με το να πάει σε κάποιον ειδικό ψυχολόγο γιατί δεν χρωστάμε και τα άλλα μέλη να ταραζόμαστε κάθε τόσο με τις "υπερευαισθησίες " του Κύκνου!


βρε δελφινι όλοι έχουμε θέματα εδώ μέσα οχι μονο η κύκνος

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Παιδιά η αλήθεια βρίσκεται κάπου στη μέση. Όταν ήμουν καινούργια εδώ ενοχλήθηκα πολύ όταν ο περαστικός ανέβασε κάποιες φωτογραφίες σχετικές με την ιδέα της αυτοκτονίας και είχα πάρει θέση εναντίον του. Αλλά πρέπει πριν κρίνουμε κάποιον να σκεφτούμε ότι μπορεί πίσω από όλα αυτά τα άσχημα πράγματα που ποστάρει να κρύβεται κάτι άλλο. Μπορεί να είναι ένα παιδί που δεν γνώρισε την αγάπη που δεν ένοιωσε το μητρικό χάδι και άλλα πολλά που τον έφτασαν να φέρεται με αυτό το τρόπο. Σίγουρα πρέπει να σέβεται κάποιους κανόνες αλλά αναρωτιέστε μήπως κανείς δεν του τα δίδαξε??? Επειδή είναι μικρότερος των 18 είναι ακόμα παιδί κατά την άποψη μου πρέπει να σκεφτούμε ότι είναι ακόμα ευάλωτος. Εύχομαι να είναι καλά γιατί πραγματικά ανησυχώ για αυτόν!


Συμφωνώ....Όποιος νοιάζεται μόνο να υπερασπιστεί το δίκιο της κύκνος και νοιάστηκε που ταράχτηκε είναι υποκριτής για μένα πάντως... γιατί η τύχη του περαστικού αγνοείται....

----------


## treasure_octopus

Μα ρε παιδιά μισό, αν και ο περαστικός μίλαγε ήρεμα και μας έλεγε τι του συμβαίνει υπάρχει λόγος να μην τον ακούσουμε?? δεν είναι μονόπλευρο το πράγμα, ναι κ εγώ ταράχτηκα από τα λεγόμενά του αλλά ούτε θέμα έγραψα ούτε τον έκραξα, όμως ανησύχησα με τον κύκνο μη πάθει κάτι κακό και θα ήθελα να μιλήσω και στον περαστικό γιατί πολλά απ'όσα είχε γράψει με είχαν προβληματίσει. Σε όποιον του είχε απαντήσει απαντούσε με βρισιές, πως να μάθουμε έτσι? αυτό ειπώθηκε εδω μέσα, ότι οι βρισιές απλά δεν είναι επιτρεπτές, ούτε οι προτροπες για αυτοκτονία. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος για μεριές.

----------


## Remedy

@cube
γιατι, υπηρχε περιπτωση να νομιζε ο περαστικος οτι θα μεινει στο φορουμ με αυτα που εγραφε?
προφανως και δεν τον ενοιαζε να φυγει, γιαυτο και τα εγραψε.
αλλωστε δεν ηταν η πρωτη φορα που ηρθε κι εφυγε με τον ιδιο ακριβως τροπο.

ο περαστικος δεν εφυγε επειδη ενοχληθηκε η κυκνος, μπερδευεσαι. εφυγε επειδη ετσι ηθελε Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ. τοσο απλο.
πες μας τωρα εσυ που δεν εισαι υποκριτρια οτι οποιον αγνωστο περναει απο το φορουμ , βριζει θεους κι ανθρωπους και φευγει με μπαν, τον σκεφτεσαι με ανησυχια εσυ στην συνεχεια...

----------


## nick190813

Αν ενδιαφέρεσται για τον περαστικο ανοιξτε θέμα περαστικε τι κάνεις ,και έαν το δει μπορεί να φτιάξει άλλο προφιλ να μπει και να απαντήσει

----------


## cdeleted29517

Εγώ δεν είπα ότι νοιάζομαι ούτε είμαι εδώ για να περηφανεύομαι πόσο καλή είμαι .....Αν θες ''χειροκρότησα'' το ενδιαφέρον της papa...

----------


## δελφίνι

Κανονικά για τον περαστικό όμως θα πρέπει να ενδιαφερθούμε μιας και είναι ανήλικος όπως μας είπε η papa! Εμείς σαν πιο μεγάλοι σε ηλικία θα πρέπει να είμαστε αρκετά πιο ώριμοι και να μην προκαταλαμβανόμαστε από ένα μπαν!

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ δεν είπα ότι νοιάζομαι ούτε είμαι εδώ για να περηφανεύομαι πόσο καλή είμαι .....Αν θες ''χειροκρότησα'' το ενδιαφέρον της papa...


ωραια, ας βγαλουμε το "εσυ" απ την μεση.
πιστευεις οτι ειναι δυνατον να ανησυχει καποιος για ενα προφιλ λιγων ημερων, απολυτως αγνωστου ανθρωπου, που δεν ξερει καν αν ανηκει σε αυτον που περιγραφεται, που μπαινει συντομα σε ενα φορουμ , βριζει, τρωει μπαν και φευγει και αυτο επαναλαμβανεται?

----------


## cdeleted29517

> ωραια, ας βγαλουμε το "εσυ" απ την μεση.
> πιστευεις οτι ειναι δυνατον να ανησυχει καποιος για ενα προφιλ λιγων ημερων, απολυτως αγνωστου ανθρωπου, που δεν ξερει καν αν ανηκει σε αυτον που περιγραφεται, που μπαινει συντομα σε ενα φορουμ , βριζει, τρωει μπαν και φευγει και αυτο επαναλαμβανεται?


Και αν δεν τα ξέρει όλα αυτά που λες εσύ? Μπορεί κάποιος να είδε απλώς '' ένα 18χρονο που ξέσπασε εδώ μέσα με οργή, μίσος ''κλπ Αυτός γιατί να μην νοιάζεται?

----------


## Remedy

> Και αν δεν τα ξέρει όλα αυτά που λες εσύ? Μπορεί κάποιος να είδε απλώς '' ένα 18χρονο που ξέσπασε εδώ μέσα με οργή, μίσος ''κλπ Αυτός γιατί να μην νοιάζεται?


γιατι, ειναι μονο ιντερνετ.....

εδω μιλας για μηνες και χρονια με καποιον και μπορει να ανακαλυψεις οτι δεν ειναι καν αληθινο προσωπο, η οτι εχει μια τελειως διαφορετικη ιδιοτητα, φυλο, πνευματικη/ηθικη κατασταση, και "νοιωθεις" για καποιον που μπαινει/βριζει και φευγει?
η κυκνος ειναι και τριαντα χρονια εδω, λεει παντα τα ιδια, εννοπωντας οτι μιλαει με συνεπεια για οσα μιλαει, αναγνωριζεις εναν αληθινο ανθρωπο (οτι κι αν σημαινει αυτο στο ιντερνετ), καποιοι ισως την εχουν συναντησει, κι αυτο το κανει ακομα πιο πραγματικο. προσωπικα θεωρω οτι ξερω πλεον ποτε υποφερει η κυκνος, ασχετως αν εγω θα υπεφερα για τους ιδιους λογους.
τι καρδια/αγγιναρα πρεπει να εχω για να "νοιωθω" οτι μου λεει ο καθε αγνωστος για 1-2 θεματακια , οταν μετα γινεται ο κυρις τζεκυλ, μας ξεσκιζει στο βρισιμο και φευγει?

ειλικρινα αδιαφορω, και δεν θεωρω οτι ειμαι πιο υποκριτρια απο καποιον που ειλικρινα νοιαζεται.

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Το δελφίνι έχει δίκιο. Κι εγώ ανησυχώ για τον περαστικό, ένα παιδί που λέει οτι θα αυτοκτονήσει. Είναι σοβαρό το θέμα. Από τη άλλη βέβαια δεν εκφράζεται κόσμια και είναι ένα θέμα για τα μέλη του φόρουμ. Και ο κυκνάκος που είναι πολύ ευαίσθητος ίσως είναι καλό να μην βλέπει τα ποστ του περαστικού.
Αλλά το να αποκλειστεί από το φόρουμ ισως είναι αποκλεισμός από το τελευταίο "αυτί" που μπορούσε να ακούσει το βάσανό του.

----------


## Remedy

παιδια, ξερετε κατι ομως?
αν ανησυχειτε ειλικρινα, εχετε και καποια ευθυνη. γιατι τα λογια ειναι ωραια και ευκολα.

εγω δεν ανησυχω, γιαυτο και δεν κινητοποιουμαι.
αν ανησυχουσα, θα εστελνα αναφορα στην διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος να ψαξουν την υποθεση.

----------


## cdeleted29517

> γιατι, ειναι μονο ιντερνετ.....
> 
> εδω μιλας για μηνες και χρονια με καποιον και μπορει να ανακαλυψεις οτι δεν ειναι καν αληθινο προσωπο, η οτι εχει μια τελειως διαφορετικη ιδιοτητα, φυλο, πνευματικη/ηθικη κατασταση, και "νοιωθεις" για καποιον που μπαινει/βριζει και φευγει?
> η κυκνος ειναι και τριαντα χρονια εδω, λεει παντα τα ιδια, εννοπωντας οτι μιλαει με συνεπεια για οσα μιλαει, αναγνωριζεις εναν αληθινο ανθρωπο (οτι κι αν σημαινει αυτο στο ιντερνετ), καποιοι ισως την εχουν συναντησει, κι αυτο το κανει ακομα πιο πραγματικο. προσωπικα θεωρω οτι ξερω πλεον ποτε υποφερει η κυκνος, ασχετως αν εγω θα υπεφερα για τους ιδιους λογους.
> τι καρδια/αγγιναρα πρεπει να εχω για να "νοιωθω" οτι μου λεει ο καθε αγνωστος για 1-2 θεματακια , οταν μετα γινεται ο κυρις τζεκυλ, μας ξεσκιζει στο βρισιμο και φευγει?
> 
> ειλικρινα αδιαφορω, και δεν θεωρω οτι ειμαι πιο υποκριτρια απο καποιον που ειλικρινα νοιαζεται.
> ισως πιο ισορροπημενη...



Δεν είπα ότι η κύκνος δεν υποφέρει....ούτε είναι όλοι 20 χρόνια εδώ μέσα να ξέρουν τι παίζει...και αυτό που λες στην ουσία είναι ότι νοιάζεσαι για αυτούς που ξέρεις και ξέρεις τι είναι... Το να νοιάζεται κάποιος όμως για αυτούς που δεν ξέρει για μένα είναι πιο αθώος και πιο καλοπροαίρετος.....μ' αρέσει αυτό στους άλλους........

----------


## Remedy

> Δεν είπα ότι η κύκνος δεν υποφέρει....ούτε είναι όλοι 20 χρόνια εδώ μέσα να ξέρουν τι παίζει...και αυτό που λες στην ουσία είναι ότι νοιάζεσαι για αυτούς που ξέρεις και ξέρεις τι είναι... Το να νοιάζεται κάποιος όμως για αυτούς που δεν ξέρει για μένα είναι πιο αθώος και πιο καλοπροαίρετος.....μ' αρέσει αυτό στους άλλους........


δεν λεω απλα αυτο.
αλλο το 'δεν ξερω καποιον, μολις τον ειδα, αλλα τον ακουω με προσοχη, μου φαινεται ειλικρινης και ανταποκρινομαι σαν να μου λεει αληθειες"που μας συμβαινει με ΠΑΑΡΑ πολλους αγνωστους εδω μεσα,
κι αλλο "δεν ξερω καποιον, μολις τον ειδα αρχισε να βριζει ολο τον κοσμο για να τον διωξουν (γιατι εχει ξαναγινει και το ξερει) κι εγω ανησυχω που οντως τον εδιωξαν"

εσυ ζητας ενδιαφερον για καποιον που δεν σεβεται τον χωρο που ειναι κι αυτους που δινουν τον χρονο τους να τον ακουσουν.
τελειως διαφορετικο απο το ενδιαφερον για εναν αγνωστο που σεβεται το προσωπο σου και τον χρονο που του αφιερωσες.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Δεν είπα ότι η κύκνος δεν υποφέρει....ούτε είναι όλοι 20 χρόνια εδώ μέσα να ξέρουν τι παίζει...και αυτό που λες στην ουσία είναι ότι νοιάζεσαι για αυτούς που ξέρεις και ξέρεις τι είναι... Το να νοιάζεται κάποιος όμως για αυτούς που δεν ξέρει για μένα είναι πιο αθώος και πιο καλοπροαίρετος.....μ' αρέσει αυτό στους άλλους........


Συμφωνώ, εγώ πάντως ούτε και την Κύκνο δεν ξέρω και κουφαίνομαι όταν ακούω τέτοιες υπερβολές από έναν άνθρωπο της ηλικίας της γιατί λέει ότι είναι και περίπου 35 χρονών, ενώ ο περαστικούλης είναι μόνο 18!

----------


## Remedy

> Συμφωνώ, εγώ πάντως ούτε και την Κύκνο δεν ξέρω και κουφαίνομαι όταν ακούω τέτοιες υπερβολές από έναν άνθρωπο της ηλικίας της γιατί λέει ότι είναι και περίπου 35 χρονών, ενώ ο περαστικούλης είναι μόνο 18!


ηρθε και η ωρα που αποφασισε η δελφινα να κανει κριτικη για υπερβολες. ..
το δαμε κι αυτο και δεν ειναι και ο σταυρος, εδω...

----------


## cdeleted29517

> δεν λεω απλα αυτο.
> αλλο το 'δεν ξερω καποιον, μολις τον ειδα, αλλα τον ακουω με προσοχη, μου φαινεται ειλικρινης και ανταποκρινομαι σαν να μου λεει αληθειες"που μας συμβαινει με ΠΑΑΡΑ πολλους αγνωστους εδω μεσα,
> κι αλλο "δεν ξερω καποιον, μολις τον ειδα αρχισε να βριζει ολο τον κοσμο για να τον διωξουν (γιατι εχει ξαναγινει και το ξερει) κι εγω ανησυχω που οντως τον εδιωξαν"
> 
> εσυ ζητας ενδιαφερον για καποιον που δεν σεβεται τον χωρο που ειναι κι αυτους που δινουν τον χρονο τους να τον ακουσουν.
> τελειως διαφορετικο απο το ενδιαφερον για εναν αγνωστο που σεβεται το προσωπο σου και τον χρονο που του αφιερωσες.


Εγώ δεν ζητάω τίποτα, μου άρεσε αυτό που έγραψε η papa ...Για σένα ο περαστικός μπορεί είναι αυτός που δεν σέβεται, που βρίζει τους πάντες κλπ. Για την papa μπορεί να είναι ένας πληγωμένος 18χρονος....

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

> παιδια, ξερετε κατι ομως?
> αν ανησυχειτε ειλικρινα, εχετε και καποια ευθυνη. γιατι τα λογια ειναι ωραια και ευκολα.
> 
> εγω δεν ανησυχω, γιαυτο και δεν κινητοποιουμαι.
> αν ανησυχουσα, θα εστελνα αναφορα στην διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος να ψαξουν την υποθεση.


Να σου πω οτι σκέφτηκα να το κάνω Remedy αλλά πάνω που είπα να αντιγράψω τα μηνύματά του για να μπορέσω να κινηθώ εξαφανίστηκε το θέμα περί αυτοκτονίας καθώς και τα ποστ του, ακόμη και τα δικά μου. Το ανέφερα στο θέμα "τί σκέφτεστε", στις 17/4, μπορείς να το βρεις αν θες, αλλά δεν πήρα καμία απάντηση.

----------


## Remedy

> Εγώ δεν ζητάω τίποτα, μου άρεσε αυτό που έγραψε η papa ...Για σένα ο περαστικός μπορεί είναι αυτός που δεν σέβεται, που βρίζει τους πάντες κλπ. Για την papa μπορεί να είναι ένας πληγωμένος 18χρονος....


μα ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ειναι ενας πληγωμενος (δεν ξερω τι ηλικιας ειλικρινα). αυτο δεν αλλαζει κατι, στο οτι δεν θελω να τον ανεχθω εφοσον επιλεγει να φερεταιε τσι.
ειναι ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗ αυτη η συμπεριφορα του, μην προσπαθειτε να την κανετε να φαινεται σαν μεταφυσικο φαινομενο...

----------


## δελφίνι

Εμένα πάντως η Κύκνος όσο την ξέρω μου φαίνεται πολύ υπερβολική και μάλιστα σε έναν θέμα μου που έγινε πριν από 20 χρόνιο με έβρισε με τα χειρότερα λόγια σαν να έγινε το γεγονός χθες! Την βρίσκω κάπως και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτό που βλέπω εμένα αυτού του είδος οι μικροπρέπειες με εκνευρίζουνε.

----------


## Remedy

> Εμένα πάντως η Κύκνος όσο την ξέρω μου φαίνεται πολύ υπερβολική και μάλιστα σε έναν θέμα μου που έγινε πριν από 20 χρόνιο με έβρισε με τα χειρότερα λόγια σαν να έγινε το γεγονός χθες! Την βρίσκω κάπως και δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου αυτό που βλέπω εμένα αυτού του είδος οι μικροπρέπειες με εκνευρίζουνε.


κι εσυ τα ιδια και χειροτερα εκανες. αντε, ευκαιρια βρηκες.
και εισαι μεγαλυτερη απ την κυκνο.

----------


## Remedy

κιουμπ, να θυμισω οτι ολα αυτα τα λεμε, κουβεντα να γινεται.
ο περαστικος δεν εφυγε ουτε επειδη φωναζε η κυκνος, ουτε επειδη συμφωνησα εγω η οποιοσδηποτε αλλος.
εφυγε γιατι παραβιασε ΧΟΝΤΡΑ τους ορους.
και κατα την γνωμη μου, επιτηδες το εκανε για να φυγει, μιας και δεν μπορεσε να συνεχισει το θεμα αυτοκτονιων. προσωπικη αποψη το τελευταιο

----------


## δελφίνι

> κι εσυ τα ιδια και χειροτερα εκανες. αντε, ευκαιρια βρηκες.
> και εισαι μεγαλυτερη απ την κυκνο.


Σιγά πόσο μεγαλύτερη; σχεδόν συνομήλικες είμαστε! Την έχω βάλει και σε λίστα αγνόησης γιατί την θεωρώ πολύ κακιά και με συγχύζει!

----------


## Remedy

> Να σου πω οτι σκέφτηκα να το κάνω Remedy αλλά πάνω που είπα να αντιγράψω τα μηνύματά του για να μπορέσω να κινηθώ εξαφανίστηκε το θέμα περί αυτοκτονίας καθώς και τα ποστ του, ακόμη και τα δικά μου. Το ανέφερα στο θέμα "τί σκέφτεστε", στις 17/4, μπορείς να το βρεις αν θες, αλλά δεν πήρα καμία απάντηση.


λοιπον, μιας και πραγματικα ενδιαφερεσαι απ οτι βλεπω, να σου πω πως το σκεφτηκα εγω, χωρις να διεκδικω κανενα αλαθητο, προφανως.
το θεμα καλως εξαφανιστηκε γιατι ηταν πολυ επικινδυνο για διαφορους λογους, αλλα δεν θα σταθω εκει.
αν το παρακολουθησες, ο περ. ειχε πει οτι εχει πολυ σοβαρες ενοχλησεις σκεψεις κλπ και ενα βασικο του προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν εχει χρηματα και προσβαση σε ψυχ....
προσωπικα, αφενος εχω εμπιστοσυνη στην κριση των ειδικων του φορουμ, περισσοτερο απ οτι στην δικη μου σε ψυχιατρικα θεματα, και θεωρω οτι αν εκριναν την περιπτωση σαν αληθινα επικινδυνη, εχουν ηδη κινηθει μονοι τους, ασχετως με οοοολη την συζητηση περι παραβιασεων. μπορουν να κινησουν τους μηχανισμους να βρουν το μελος... και πιθανον να το εχουν κανει.

αφετερου ο αεον του απηυθηνε δημοσια προσκληση να επικοινωνησει μαζι τους για να τον βοηθησουν.
αν ηταν αληθεια λοιπον ολο αυτο το αδιεξοδο και η ελλειψη χρηματων για ψυχ κλπ, θα επικοινωνησε ηδη μαζι τους και θα ειναι σε επικοινωνια.
το "αν δεν", δεν θα το αναλυσω, ας το σκεφτει ο καθενας....

----------


## Κύκνος

> κι εσυ τα ιδια και χειροτερα εκανες. αντε, ευκαιρια βρηκες.
> και εισαι μεγαλυτερη απ την κυκνο.


Remedy, δυστυχώς μεγάλωσα κι εγώ και κοντεύω τα 38, σνιφ!  :Frown:  
Τώρα για όσους με κατηγορούν που έφυγε ο περαστικός 1ον απαξιώ ν' ασχοληθώ αν πιστεύουν ότι έπρεπε να μείνει μετά από αυτή τη φριχτή συμπεριφορά και 2ον εγώ δεν κόβω και ράβω εδώ μέσα, ένα απλό μέλος όπως όλοι είμαι συνεπώς δεν γίνεται ότι πω, προφανώς για να μπαναριστεί έτσι έκρινε κι η διαχείριση...Κοίτα ρε που θα βρεθώ κι απολογούμενη!

Σ' ευχαριστώ για την υποστήριξη...

Ήθελα να ήξερα αν δεν τα είχα καταφέρει ν' αντισταθώ στην αυτοκτονία τελικά αν θα εξακολουθούσαν να πιστεύουν συγκεκριμένα μέλη ότι καλώς στράφηκαν εναντίον μου...

----------


## Remedy

δεν σε κατηγορει κανενας βρε κυκνε, απλα καποιοι ανησυχουν για τον περαστικο.
το δελφινι σε λιγο θα σταματησει να ενοχλει , πριν τα ακουσει...

----------


## PAPA

> παιδια, ξερετε κατι ομως?
> αν ανησυχειτε ειλικρινα, εχετε και καποια ευθυνη. γιατι τα λογια ειναι ωραια και ευκολα.
> 
> εγω δεν ανησυχω, γιαυτο και δεν κινητοποιουμαι.
> αν ανησυχουσα, θα εστελνα αναφορα στην διωξη ηλεκτρονικου εγκληματος να ψαξουν την υποθεση.


Λοιπόν είναι απόλυτα δικαιολογημένη και η αντίδραση του Κύκνου. Εγώ προσωπικά δεν υποστήριξα το αντίθετο. Τώρα αν κάποιοι από εμάς ανησυχούν και για τον Περαστικό ίσως είναι επειδή είμαστε λιγότερο ισορροπημένοι, τι να κάνουμε? δύσκολο να βρεις την ισορροπία σε τέτοιους χαλεπούς καιρούς!

----------


## Remedy

προλαβες να διαβασεις τα σβησμενα μηνυματα του παπα?

----------


## δελφίνι

> δεν σε κατηγορει κανενας βρε κυκνε, απλα καποιοι ανησυχουν για τον περαστικο.
> το δελφινι σε λιγο θα σταματησει να ενοχλει , πριν τα ακουσει...


Εσύ νομίζω ότι την υπερασπίζεσαι επειδή είναι παλιό μέλος και παραβλέπεις πόσο υποκρίτρια και κακιά είναι. Προφασίστηκε ότι ταράχτηκε για τον περαστικό για να δημιουργήσει θέμα, να προκαλέσει εντυπώσεις , να μας κάνει να την προσέξουμε και ίσως πετύχει να μπαναριστεί και ο περαστικός γιατί επιθυμεί να μπαναρίζονται οι άλλοι μου το έχει πει εμένα κατάμουτρα ότι θα χαρεί αν μπαναριστώ!

----------


## cdeleted29517

> κιουμπ, να θυμισω οτι ολα αυτα τα λεμε, κουβεντα να γινεται.
> *ο περαστικος δεν εφυγε ουτε επειδη φωναζε η κυκνος, ουτε επειδη συμφωνησα εγω η οποιοσδηποτε αλλος.
> εφυγε γιατι παραβιασε ΧΟΝΤΡΑ τους ορους.*
> και κατα την γνωμη μου, επιτηδες το εκανε για να φυγει, μιας και δεν μπορεσε να συνεχισει το θεμα αυτοκτονιων. προσωπικη αποψη το τελευταιο


Θα συμφωνήσω.....και δεν έχω να πω και κάτι άλλο για το θέμα.........

----------


## PAPA

> προλαβες να διαβασεις τα σβησμενα μηνυματα του παπα?


Σε μενα απευθύνεσαι?

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εσύ νομίζω ότι την υπερασπίζεσαι επειδή είναι παλιό μέλος και παραβλέπεις πόσο υποκρίτρια και κακιά είναι. Προφασίστηκε ότι ταράχτηκε για τον περαστικό για να δημιουργήσει θέμα, να προκαλέσει εντυπώσεις , να μας κάνει να την προσέξουμε και ίσως πετύχει να μπαναριστεί και ο περαστικός γιατί επιθυμεί να μπαναρίζονται οι άλλοι μου το έχει πει εμένα κατάμουτρα ότι θα χαρεί αν μπαναριστώ!


Ναι, στο είπα κατάμουτρα όχι πίσω από την πλάτη σου όπως θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να κάνω κι όπως έκανες εσύ που με έβριζες σε π.μ. αλλά δημόσια έκανες την Παναγία...απ' αυτό και μόνο φαίνεται ποια είναι η υποκρίτρια...

----------


## nick190813

> Ναι, στο είπα κατάμουτρα όχι πίσω από την πλάτη σου όπως θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να κάνω κι όπως έκανες εσύ που με έβριζες σε π.μ. αλλά δημόσια έκανες την Παναγία...απ' αυτό και μόνο φαίνεται ποια είναι η υποκρίτρια...


βλέπω να ξεμαλυάζεσται χααχαχ;p

----------


## Remedy

> Σε μενα απευθύνεσαι?


ναι, παπα, σε σενα. τα διαβασες ολα εκεινα τα μηνυματα του που σβηστηκαν μετα?

----------


## PAPA

Όχι δεν πρόλαβα! Αν πάντως έχει απευθυνθεί στην ομάδα του psychology, είναι παρήγορο. Ελπίζω να βοηθηθεί.

----------


## Κύκνος

> βλέπω να ξεμαλυάζεσται χααχαχ;p


Μπα, όχι, είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη άσε που δεν αξίζει τον κόπο...απλά ήθελα να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια, εδώ είναι η διαχείριση και μπορεί να με επιβεβαιώσει ή να με διαψεύσει...
Απλά ήθελα να συμπληρώσω κάτι: συγκεκριμένα άτομα επιθυμώ να μπαναρίζονται κι οι ανήθικοι είναι μέσα σ' αυτούς...κι είτε της αρέσει της κυρίας είτε όχι ανήθικη είναι εφόσον προδίδει τις φίλες της κι ας το έκανε και πριν 100 χρόνια...αυτά, δεν θα το συνεχίσω, ας μιλάει μόνη της...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Ναι, στο είπα κατάμουτρα όχι πίσω από την πλάτη σου όπως θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα να κάνω κι όπως έκανες εσύ που με έβριζες σε π.μ. αλλά δημόσια έκανες την Παναγία...απ' αυτό και μόνο φαίνεται ποια είναι η υποκρίτρια...


Εύγε που επιθυμείς το κακό των συμφορουμιτών σου .... εγώ πάντως όλα στα είπα κατάμουτρα

----------


## giang

είμαστε σ ένα φόρουμ που ασχολείται με την ψυχολογία όχι με την τεχνολογία
άρα είναι φυσικό να δούμε και ακραίες καταστάσεις.....είτε επειδή θέλει κάποιος να τρολαρει και να αναστατώσει τα είδη αναστατωμένα μέλη είτε γιατί ο άλλος φόρτωσε δεν είχε που να τα πει και μπήκε εδώ να εκτονωθεί
στην πρώτη περίπτωση είμαι κάθετα αντίθετος στην δεύτερη περίπτωση ίσως πρέπει να δείξουμε μια κατανόηση....
2 μήνες που είμαι εδώ 2 περιπτώσεις ακραίες είδα μια μ αυτόν που έβριζε τον πατέρα του και δεν ξέρουμε τι έχει περάσει αυτό το παιδί και η άλλη με τον περαστικό που δεν είχα δει κάποια περίεργη συμπεριφορά.... 
ας δεχτούμε λοιπόν τα ξεσπάσματα του καθενός κι ας αφήσουμε στους μοντ να κρίνουν

----------


## Remedy

> Όχι δεν πρόλαβα! Αν πάντως έχει απευθυνθεί στην ομάδα του psychology, είναι παρήγορο. Ελπίζω να βοηθηθεί.


α, εχει σημασια ομως. αν τα ειχες διαβασει, ισως να ανησυχουσες λιγοτερο τωρα.
πιστευω οτι αν πραγμτικα ηθελε βοηθεια και δεν την ειχε γιατι δεν ειχε προσβαση και χρηματα οπως ειπε, θα την εχει ζητησει.
του προσφερθηκε αμεσα παντως.

----------


## δελφίνι

> Μπα, όχι, είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη άσε που δεν αξίζει τον κόπο...απλά ήθελα να αποκαταστήσω την αλήθεια, εδώ είναι η διαχείριση και μπορεί να με επιβεβαιώσει ή να με διαψεύσει...
> Απλά ήθελα να συμπληρώσω κάτι: συγκεκριμένα άτομα επιθυμώ να μπαναρίζονται κι οι ανήθικοι είναι μέσα σ' αυτούς...κι είτε της αρέσει της κυρίας είτε όχι ανήθικη είναι εφόσον προδίδει τις φίλες της κι ας το έκανε και πριν 100 χρόνια...αυτά, δεν θα το συνεχίσω, ας μιλάει μόνη της...



Ανήθικη να πεις τα μούτρα σου .... με ξέρεις και μιλάς! Και με πολύ κακία αντιμετωπίζεις ένα γεγονός που έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια! Επίσης ανήθικος δεν είναι κάποιος από μία μεμονωμένη πράξη στο ξαναείπα αυτό!

----------


## Κύκνος

> Εύγε που επιθυμείς το κακό των συμφορουμιτών σου .... εγώ πάντως όλα στα είπα κατάμουτρα


Ναι, καλά...το "μαλάκω" κατάμουτρα μου το είπες; Δημόσια; Όχι, δεν είχες τα κότσια μήπως φας κι άλλη προειδοποίηση...ας με διαψεύσει η διαχείριση όταν λέω ότι είπες αυτή τη λέξη...είχα κάνει αναφορά στο μήνυμα σου οπότε ξέρουν, ας βγουν δημόσια να πουν αν λέω ψέματα, δεν έχω λόγο να φοβάμαι...

Ναι, συγγνώμη, τους κακούς ανθρώπους σαν και του λόγου σου ούτε τους λυπάμαι, ούτε τους εκτιμώ...Καληνύχτα από μένα οριστικά, συνέχισε να ονειρεύεσαι πως είσαι ηθική...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Ανήθικη να πεις τα μούτρα σου .... με ξέρεις και μιλάς! Και με πολύ κακία αντιμετωπίζεις ένα γεγονός που έγινε πριν 20 χρόνια! Επίσης ανήθικος δεν είναι κάποιος από μία μεμονωμένη πράξη στο ξαναείπα αυτό!


Άποψη σου και προσπάθεια να δικαιολογήσεις τα αδικαιολόγητα...εγώ δεν προδίδω τις φίλες μου κοπελιά...
Μην κουραστείς να μου απευθύνεις ξανά το λόγο γιατί δεν πρόκειται να σου απαντήσω ξανά, δεν αξίζεις τον κόπο...είσαι ένα τίποτα...καληνύχτα!

----------


## δελφίνι

Κανένας δεν με είπε ανήθικη εκτός φόρουμ , άτομα που με ξέρουνε. Τελικά το ακούσαμε και αυτό σε ένα φόρουμ ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης!

----------


## Macgyver

Πολυ φασαρια για το τιποτα .......μπηκε καποιος , εριξε καταρες , εβρισε Θεους και δαιμονες , που να δειτε στην πραματικη κοινωνια τι γινεται , οποιος δεν αντεχει τις καταρες ενος διατραγμενου παιδιου , δεν θαντεξει ουτε την σκληροτητα της κοινωνιας ................οσο για την διενεξη Κυκνου /δελφινι , αλλη μια διενεξη , απο τις πολλες που εχουμε δει και θα δουμε ........ελατε παιδια , μην κρατατε κακιες , μετα απο καθε καυγα , ζηταμε ενα συγγνωμη αμφιπλευρα και εληξε το θεμα .........σε φορουμ ψυχολογικων προβληματων ειμαστε ...........η διαχειρηση εδρασε γρηγορα και τασβησε .......

----------


## vaggelisklik

Δεν σε γνωρίζω καθόλου αλλα θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι δεν αξίζει για κανένα να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου....ισως αν μιλούσες με ένα δικό σου ψυχολόγο να'σαι βοηθούσε....γνωμη μου πάντα έτσι...

----------


## Κύκνος

> Δεν σε γνωρίζω καθόλου αλλα θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι δεν αξίζει για κανένα να κάνεις κακό στον εαυτό σου....ισως αν μιλούσες με ένα δικό σου ψυχολόγο να'σαι βοηθούσε....γνωμη μου πάντα έτσι...


Έχω ψυχολόγο, αν δεν είχα δεν θα τα είχα καταφέρει να μείνω ζωντανή...αλλά ακόμα παλεύουμε μαζί για την τάση μου να μου κάνω κακό οπότε όταν διαβάζω προτροπές προς αυτό δεν μπορώ να μην ταραχτώ...ευτυχώς σταμάτησαν...

----------


## δελφίνι

> Έχω ψυχολόγο, αν δεν είχα δεν θα τα είχα καταφέρει να μείνω ζωντανή...αλλά ακόμα παλεύουμε μαζί για την τάση μου να μου κάνω κακό οπότε όταν διαβάζω προτροπές προς αυτό δεν μπορώ να μην ταραχτώ...ευτυχώς σταμάτησαν...


Αχ και εγώ κάνω κακό στον εαυτό μου.

----------


## Macgyver

Θα χρησιμοποιησω τον τιτλο του θρεντ ...................αρκετα πια ....!!!!

----------


## δελφίνι

> Θα χρησιμοποιησω τον τιτλο του θρεντ ...................αρκετα πια ....!!!!



χαχαχαχ σωστά

----------

